# What is 'good' hair?



## SheenaVee (Jul 21, 2011)

And I mean the 'other' definition.

Yeah, we know that good hair is simply healthy hair, but that's not what a lot of people outside the hair boards think.

So what is 'good' hair and what is 'good' hair dependent on?

Is it dependent on the size of curl, (large v small) texture of the hair, (silky v cottony) length of the hair (long v short) or maybe a certain combo of all three? e.g. large curls, silky texture, long hair. 

Or can someone just have one of the 'good' attributes and still be considered to have good hair? 
e.g. small curls, silky texture, short hair.
or large curls, cottony texture, short hair.
or small curls, cottony texture, long hair.

Discuss?


----------



## Amerie2304 (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Qualitee (Jul 22, 2011)

Healthy hair.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

Google "good hair" and you come up with a picture of my hair. Oh yeah... I got that good hair!


----------



## MissDarcei (Jul 22, 2011)

I always thought that "good hair" was hair that had big curls or waves. Hair that didn't need a relaxer and could be easily straightened with heat. It is perceived to be very manageable and very easy to grow like "mixed girl hair". You HAVE to be mixed to have good hair btw


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

^^^ Lol. No, but seriously.

I never knew the term 'good hair' till the boards. Just wanna discuss what people actually mean or think of when they think of 'good' hair.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 22, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## aquajoyice (Jul 22, 2011)

Healthy hair is good hair IMO


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm leaving this thread riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight now!


----------



## belldandy (Jul 22, 2011)

good hair is hair that is on your head.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2011)

I've always heard others basically call hair that is manageable and easy to style without lots of chemical intervention - "good hair".

Recently my mother told me I had "good hair" because it was soft and had a "cute" natural curl.  Internal *side eye*


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

C'mon guise! LOL! Stop with the GIFs and give me some actual responses.

And yes, good hair is healthy hair. We all, on this board, agree on that. What I'm asking is, what are people's opinions of the other definition of 'good' hair, basically the ignorant definition.


----------



## Amerie2304 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll jump in the line of fire...outside of this hair board, most people I know (especially guys) consider "coolie" hair = good hair, meaning hair that has a silky texture. I think it's more dependent on hair texture opposed to size of curl/length and realistically speaking, most people with large curls have silkier type hair textures along with long hair.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

belldandy said:


> good hair is hair that is on your head.



That's what I said. Good hair is on my head. 

I google Good Hair and this is the first pic I got that didn't have anything to do with Chris Rock.

Here it is.... good hair.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Pictures of 'good' hair.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh and looking at your hair OP, you fall under the 'good' hair category. 

Don't be acting like you don't know what good hair means OP


----------



## Qualitee (Jul 22, 2011)

Im going to be real. A lot of people think that anything lower than type 4 hair, especially when its silky textured is considered to be 'good hair'.


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 22, 2011)

BraunSugar said:


> I'm leaving this thread riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight now!



I snorted!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 22, 2011)

what she wants to know is when you are out in the world and people say " good hair" what do they mean by that.... my mother just used that term some weeks ago when my brother brought over a new girlfriend and she was trying to tell me about her and she said and she has good hair.... to her and my great grand mother good hair is that hair that don't get perms that is straight or is wavy or big curls don't have any kitchen. their edges lay without doing anything they can do anything they want with their hair. 

So this is what so called good hair is.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

You know you have good hair when people have told you that all your life. If no one has ever looked at you and said, "You have good hair" then you know... you don't have it.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Healthy hair.





aquajoyice said:


> Healthy hair is good hair IMO





belldandy said:


> good hair is hair that is on your head.




Stop trying to be PC.  Ya'll know what she means.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Oh and looking at your hair OP, you fall under the 'good' hair category.
> 
> Don't be acting like you don't know what good hair means OP



LOL! I'm not saying I don't, I have my own opinion I wanna see others. 

Because people with long hair say they get the 'good hair' comments. As do people with large curls AND people with small curls. And people with silkier textures too, but then there are others with cottony textures that say they get told they have 'good' hair because they have curls or whatever so obviously people have varying definitions of what they think 'good' hair is.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's what the New York Times has to say about the subject:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/27/fashion/27SKIN.html?pagewanted=all


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Im going to be real. A lot of people think that anything lower than type 4 hair, especially when its silky textured is considered to be 'good hair'.



But people with 4a are considered 'good' haired too, no? See, this is why I'm asking. People have varying definitions.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> C'mon guise! LOL! Stop with the GIFs and give me some actual responses.
> 
> And yes, good hair is healthy hair. We all, on this board, agree on that. What I'm asking is, what are people's opinions of the other definition of 'good' hair, basically the ignorant definition.



Here is a decent article about people trying to answer this question as well:  http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/oct/25/tangled-issue-g/

Some quotes taken from the comments section of the article:



> HAIR THAT IS SOFT TO TOUCH WITHOUT THAT GREASY LOOK.
> 
> The 'mixed' response:  "My mom had good hair. All she had to do was wash it. She'd get it cut into a style every now and then. Otherwise she would let it grow out long and pull it into a pony tail or cut it into a short style. I never saw her with rollers in her hair. She had an older sister with hair like that too. I believe she had some Blackfoot indigenous American blood on her maternal side of the family and that's from where she got her good hair."


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 I just asked a male friend and he pointed directly to your hair and few others in this thread.

LOL, he just asked if you're single!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> But people with 4a are considered 'good' haired too, no? See, this is why I'm asking. People have varying definitions.




Yes. 4a is good hair too. When you start getting to 4b then...... Goes downhill from there.


----------



## MissDarcei (Jul 22, 2011)

OP, I think that when people see someone with long hair they automatically think "Oh she must have that good hair" regardless of what her hair even looks like. Because that's the only way it could be long right?


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm sorry... Why can't the OP ask her question without all the popcorn pics? Also, she's asking what's perceived as good hair, not your personal definition. I could understand all these gifs the thread went south but it's already popping up in the first page? Dang... erplexed

OP to actually answer your question, what I've noticed as the public's definition of good hair can be all of these or some of these in combination: 

- Hair that is loosely curled in texture; hair in the 3s rank.
- Long hair that grows with ease — doesn't need oils, moisturizers, relaxers, leave-ins to ease handling.
- Straightens easily in heat and can mimic hair that is in the 1s rank without sign of much _texture_.
- If relaxed, doesn't need too much care or handling and grows past SL — APL and beyond usually.
- If you're a natural that's 4a or 4b, you usually have to have it very long, shiny, and thick to be considered to have 'good hair'. Think, HairCrush. (Although, people usually debate about her texture even though she's stated it already... )

EDIT: Like others said, your hair would fall under the category of 'good hair', OP.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> C'mon guise! LOL! Stop with the GIFs and give me some actual responses.
> 
> And yes, good hair is healthy hair. We all, on this board, agree on that. What I'm asking is, what are people's opinions of the other definition of 'good' hair, basically the ignorant definition.



Honestly, I think your question's been answered. If you get 50 million responses, I'm not sure you'd really be any more enlightened.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 22, 2011)

I have good hair b/c I have African in my family  Don't hate, y'all 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Skiggle said:


> @Sheena284 I just asked a male friend and he pointed directly to your hair and few others in this thread.
> 
> LOL, he just asked if you're single!




Oh snaps!


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> LOL! I'm not saying I don't, I have my own opinion I wanna see others.
> 
> Because people with long hair say they get the 'good hair' comments. As do people with large curls AND people with small curls. And people with silkier textures too, but then there are others with cottony textures that say they get told they have 'good' hair because they have curls or whatever so obviously people have varying definitions of what they think 'good' hair is.



There's your answer then. There is no one definition. Like beauty it is in the eye of the beholder. The contributor who said "healthy hair is good hair" provided just as valid a definition as anyone could. "Good hair is the hair that is on your head." Is just as valid.  

I'mma leave this thread and go back to that neat question about behaviors of posters who have long hair.


----------



## bride91501 (Jul 22, 2011)

"Good Hair" = the OPPOSITE of my hair

GOOD HAIR = My Hair PERSONIFIED 
(I know you didn't ask this, but I had to add it....sue me )


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Skiggle LMAO! 0_0


----------



## RocStar (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> And I mean the 'other' definition.
> 
> Yeah, we know that good hair is simply healthy hair, but that's not what a lot of people outside the hair boards think.
> 
> ...



 


What is the point?  Why are you asking?  Do you want us to tell you that you have good hair?  I just don't get it.


----------



## snillohsss (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> I'm sorry... Why can't the OP ask her question without all the popcorn pics? Also, she's asking what's perceived as good hair, not your personal definition. I could understand all these gifs the thread went south but it's already popping up in the first page? Dang... erplexed
> 
> OP to actually answer your question, what I've noticed as the public's definition of good hair can be all of these or some of these in combination:
> 
> ...



+1 ..........


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 22, 2011)

If you can take your ponytail down & your hair falls with no dents in it... You got that good hur. 

If you can smooth your edges down using only water... Urm humph... U got that guud hur. 

If you can go to white salons & they hook you up right... Guud hur, girl. 





 Im just kidding.  





Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Qualitee (Jul 22, 2011)

RocStar said:


> What is the point? Why are you asking? Do you want us to tell you that you have good hair? I just don't get it.


 Wow that is not what shes saying


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

RocStar said:


> What is the point?  Why are you asking?  Do you want us to tell you that you have good hair?  I just don't get it.



Let's not create a scene...   erplexed


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

RocStar said:


> What is the point?  Why are you asking?  Do you want us to tell you that you have good hair?  I just don't get it.




No point, just a discussion because in that thread in OT someone said (as a joke) you are mixed if you have 'good' hair. So I wanted to know what exactly this 'good' hair is. Feel free to not participate in the discussion if it doesn't interest you.

And I have never been told I have 'good' hair or anything like that since going natural. People don't really give a damn about my hair in general.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

As a kid, I thought these chicks had the prettiest hair in the world:

Tatyana Ali
Chili from TLC
Ananda Lewis
Stacy Dash

I'm sure there are more, but these are off the top of my head. 

Of course my opinion has changed since coming finding LHCF  But I'm sure if you asked a "non hair board" person if any of these women had good hair, the answer would undeniably be yes.


----------



## MissDarcei (Jul 22, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> If you can take your ponytail down & your hair falls with no dents in it... You got that good hur.



Ahahaha damn those dents!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 22, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> If you can smooth your edges down using only water... *Urm humph.*.. U got that guud hur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> I'm sorry... Why can't the OP ask her question without all the popcorn pics? Also, she's asking what's perceived as good hair, not your personal definition. I could understand all these gifs the thread went south but it's already popping up in the first page? Dang... erplexed



You gotta problem with mah popcorn gif???  JK

I posted my popcorn b/c I think this will be an interesting thread. Threads like this usually are. 


Oh, and because I can. 




Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> You gotta problem with mah popcorn gif???  JK
> 
> I posted my popcorn b/c I think this will be an interesting thread. Threads like this usually are.
> 
> Oh, and because I can.



Well I'm talking about the one with the girl falling down too. I mean I like the gifs as much as the next person, when they're appropriate. The OP is really just trying to ask a serious question to get serious answers (I hope). Honestly, couldn't people wait until they were a FEW pages in? Or until someone took a huge offense about what someone's definition of what good hair was?  Anyway, like you said, because you can I guess.  

EDIT: I liked your definitions though.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Chili from TLC



I know people consider her to have that 'good hair' but ain't all the baby hair in the front fake though? erplexed


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

No,
It seems the OP wants "ignant" definitions of good hair. Because not just any definition is appropriate. Saying healthy hair is good hair is inappropriate. Saying the hair on your head is wrong. Ignant definitions are approved and hoo hawed so far. 

So I would think that to ask the question appropriately, it should be, "What ignant definitions of good hair can you think of?" I don't necessarily think it's a serious quesrion either.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> You gotta problem with mah popcorn gif???  JK
> 
> I posted my popcorn b/c I think this will be an interesting thread. Threads like this usually are.
> 
> ...


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> I know people consider her to have that 'good hair' but ain't all the baby hair in the front fake though? erplexed



What?! Her baby hair is fake?!


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Well I'm talking about the one with the girl falling down too. I mean I like the gifs as much as the next person, when they're appropriate. The OP is really just trying to ask a serious question to get serious answers (I hope). Honestly, couldn't people wait until they were a FEW pages in? Or until someone took a huge offense about what someone's definition of what good hair was?  Anyway, like you said, because you can I guess.
> 
> EDIT: I liked your definitions though.



This is a hair board. Not the pentagon  Gifs don't stop anybody else from posting their opinion. No harm done. And the one of the girl falling was hilarious.  


Back OT: I was just on the phone with my sister & she said if it didn't hurt when your mom used to part your hair... You got good hair. 

Whelp... I'm out of the running  


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Meh. I was apprehensive about posting the thread but then I thought *** it. Lol. I even did a search first to see if there was a thread like this already so I didn't have to post but there wasn't. 

There doesn't need to be any drama, no one's saying that these 'other' definitions are correct. Like I, and a few others have said, WE ALL KNOW THAT GOOD HAIR IS HEALTHY HAIR. I just wanted some insight on what people outside of the board, and BEFORE the board thought of when they thought, 'good hair'. 

Thanks for the responses. 

It's like, nearly 6am now so I'm gonna go to sleep. Night!


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> And I have never been told I have 'good' hair or anything like that since going natural. People don't really give a damn about my hair in general.



pure LIES!


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Jul 22, 2011)

I most find myself admiring jet black, long, super thick(the more of it the better), & fat hair(the fatter the better!).

Different people mean different things when they say it.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Well I'm talking about the one with the girl falling down too. I mean I like the gifs as much as the next person, when they're appropriate. The OP is really just trying to ask a serious question to get serious answers (I hope). Honestly, couldn't people wait until they were a FEW pages in? Or until someone took a huge offense about what someone's definition of what good hair was?  Anyway, like you said, because you can I guess.
> 
> EDIT: I liked your definitions though.



If you are referring to my gif of the drag queen running away down the steps crazy, I posted it because that's just my sense of humor. Not much more to it. And I already know there is certain terminology around here that is kryptonite and kills all harmony. People take this forum pretty seriously (and I will never know the reason why) and then we have folks posting nine paragraphs because they felt personally wounded by folks they don't even know in real life. It happens all the time, so I posted the gif of the DQ running before the torchbearers come in and flip out.


----------



## RocStar (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> But people with 4a are considered 'good' haired too, no? See, this is why I'm asking. *People have varying definitions*.



At the bolded, Umm....exactly.



Aireen said:


> Let's not create a scene...   erplexed







Aireen said:


> *The OP is really just trying to ask a serious question to get serious answers*



This is not a serious question, not by any stretch of the imagination.



LadyRaider said:


> No,
> It seems the OP wants "ignant" definitions of good hair. Because not just any definition is appropriate. Saying healthy hair is good hair is inappropriate. Saying the hair on your head is wrong. Ignant definitions are approved and hoo hawed so far.
> 
> So I would think that to ask the question appropriately, it should be, "What ignant definitions of good hair can you think of?" I don't necessarily think it's a serious quesrion either.



Thank you LadyRaider.  I totally agree with you.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 22, 2011)

tiffers said:


> What?! Her baby hair is fake?!




Her baby hairs have a twitta.

http://twitter.com/#!/chillisbabyhair



> I'm sweating in this dance rehearsal





> *Whew* what a day!!! I need to be washed.
> 
> 12 Apr 10





> I need some Gel and Grease for my daily slickdown.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> No,
> It seems the OP wants "ignant" definitions of good hair. Because not just any definition is appropriate. Saying healthy hair is good hair is inappropriate. Saying the hair on your head is wrong. Ignant definitions are approved and hoo hawed so far.
> 
> So I would think that to ask the question appropriately, it should be, "What ignant definitions of good hair can you think of?" I don't necessarily think it's a serious quesrion either.



Huh? I'm not LITERALLY asking what good hair actually is, I'm asking what the perception of 'good' hair off the boards and before the boards is.

Well, I guess, 'what ignant definitions...etc' would have been an appropriate title too.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 22, 2011)

BraunSugar said:


> If you are referring to my gif of the drag queen running away down the steps crazy, I posted it because that's just my sense of humor. Not much more to it. And I already know there is certain terminology around here that is kryptonite and kills all harmony. People take this forum pretty seriously (and I will never know the reason why) and then we have folks posting nine paragraphs because they felt personally wounded by folks they don't even know in real life. It happens all the time, so I posted the gif of the DQ running before the torchbearers come in and flip out.




Why you explaining yourself girl? *Sucks teef*


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Meh. I was apprehensive about posting the thread but then I thought *** it. Lol. I even did a search first to see if there was a thread like this already so I didn't have to post but there wasn't.
> 
> There doesn't need to be any drama, no one's saying that these 'other' definitions are correct. Like I, and a few others have said, WE ALL KNOW THAT GOOD HAIR IS HEALTHY HAIR. I just wanted some insight on what people outside of the board, and BEFORE the board thought of when they thought, 'good hair'.
> 
> ...



OP, don't worry there isn't any drama... Not yet anyway.


----------



## MissDarcei (Jul 22, 2011)

I understand OP because I live in Canada and maybe (at least the area I'm in) most people are here are just too ahem 'polite' to blurt out such things. I can't recall a time where I was told I had good hair and I have never been weave checked by a stranger even though I have 'mixed hair' and it's never been shorter than shoulder length.


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 22, 2011)

BraunSugar said:


> If you are referring to my gif of the drag queen running away, I posted it because that's just my sense of humor. Not much more to it. And I already know there is certain terminology around here that is kryptonite and kills all harmony. People take this forum pretty seriously (and I will never know the reason why) and then we have folks posting nine paragraphs because they felt personally wounded by folks they don't even know in real life. It happens all the time, so I posted the gif of the DQ running before the torchbearers come in and flip out.



I love Rocky Horror. That gif is awesome!


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Embyra said:


> pure LIES!



Why are you still awake?! Lol! 

And seriously, people will make general comments like, oh your hair looks nice today or whatever but that's it.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

tiffers said:


> What?! Her baby hair is fake?!



This don't look fake to you, tiffers?


----------



## Do_Si_Dos (Jul 22, 2011)

You all are crazy! Rotfl

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Why you explaining yourself girl? *Sucks teef*



Hell, I dunno LOL


----------



## MissDarcei (Jul 22, 2011)

How can baby hair be fake? Am I missing something?


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

RocStar said:


> This is not a serious question, not by any stretch of the imagination.



I'm really trying to give the benefit of the doubt, to be honest.


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Why are you still awake?! Lol!
> 
> And seriously, people will make general comments like, oh your hair looks nice today or whatever but that's it.



why you gotta call me out daaamn ill go to sleep when you do....no one never asked if you have coolie in you?i couldn't help it


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Her baby hairs have a twitta.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/chillisbabyhair




LMAOOOOO!!! 

Whoever made that twitter is stooopid!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> This don't look fake to you?



I never paid attention! I was mesmerized by the shiny curls and didn't notice alladem baby hairs on her forehead.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Embyra said:


> ill go to sleep when you do....no one never asked if you have coolie in you?i couldn't help it



 Deal.

And nope, people I know didn't, and random people might look at my hair but they don't comment or ask me anything, except ocassionally "What did you do to your hair to get it curly like that. Texturize? Braid out? etc."


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2011)

MissDarcei said:


> How can baby hair be fake? Am I missing something?



I googled it and got this:








I know some people fake baby hairs on their lace fronts.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

And LOL no my OP question was really not serious, or supposed to be.


----------



## LayneJ (Jul 22, 2011)

MissDarcei said:


> I understand OP because I live in Canada and maybe (at least the area I'm in) most people are here are just too ahem 'polite' to blurt out such things. I can't recall a time where I was told I had good hair and I have never been weave checked by a stranger even though I have 'mixed hair' and it's never been shorter than shoulder length.



I was gonna say...

I've personally never heard anyone outside of America (and who was not an American tourist) use the term "good hair". I can certainly believe the OP doesn't know what the term means to non-hairboard people. 

With that said, for the most part, I've heard the term used to describe curl pattern. My sister is a cottony 3c/4a and relatives and hair stylists have always raved about her "good hair". My mother is a 3c and she has received the same sort of comments. 

On the other hand, my other sister and I are both 4a and have been told in various ways that we have "bad hair". I even had a relative say "...but the hair in the very front is good. You get it from your mama."


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm not understanding the cattiness in this thread. Everybody up in here knows what Sheena's talkin' about-- don't pretend you don't.  Just answer the question or KIM.

*wondering why folks take things so seriously*


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I never paid attention! I was mesmerized by the shiny curls and didn't notice alladem baby hairs on her forehead.



Nah, the baby hair always took center stage for me. Especially when it's ridiculous like in the 3rd pic. 

LOL @ Chilli's baby hair twitter talking about Brady's lacefront.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> And LOL no my OP question was really not serious, or supposed to be.



Wait what...? I thought you didn't know what good hair was? That's what I meant by serious. That you were seriously asking because you didn't know what the public defines good hair as?


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

tiffers said:


> As a kid, I thought these chicks had the prettiest hair in the world:
> 
> Tatyana Ali
> Chili from TLC
> ...



I'm the opposite I never really liked any of their hair because there wasnt much you could do with it.

No braids or nothing. Just up in a ponytail or down curly or straight.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 22, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I googled it and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Whaaat?! Nice. I'm going to get some fake baby hurs this weekend. Add me to the good hair club 

... And don't you all sell me out either when you see me posting about mah gud hur in other threads. What happens in gud hur gate, stays in gud hur gate  

My sister just texted me & said if you're an AKA, you have good hair lol. Where did she get that from?! Awh lawd. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> I'm the opposite I never really liked any of their hair because there wasnt much you could do with it.
> 
> No braids or nothing. Just up in a ponytail or down curly or straight.



That's actually how I feel now, I prefer kinkier type 4 textures.  But back then? They were some baaaad chicks.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Wait what...? I thought you didn't know what good hair was? That's what I meant by serious. That you were seriously asking because you didn't know what the public defines good hair as?



Oh, I have my own ideas, I just wanted to hear other people's definitions. I was seriously asking (as in, to get responses) but it's not a serious question as in, I don't have absolutely no idea what it is and honestly wanted to know lol. No, I just wanted to hear what others used to think of when they thought someone had 'good' hair.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> I know people consider her to have that 'good hair' but ain't all the baby hair in the front fake though? erplexed



its not that they are fake its that there is too much that is brought to the front. 

IMO baby hair lays on its own. There is no reason to have an entire regimen that takes upwards of 5 mins to do them. It is obvious Chili does just that and they looked ridic. when TLC first came out and they look ridic now.

Chili if you are reading this enough with the baby hair.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay, Ginuwine's baby hair just made me bust out laughing.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2011)

Wait, why come no one mentioned being able to claim "good hair" status by claiming to be 1/16 or 1/32 of any other racial group other than good ol' black? 

Seriously I have always heard you had to be mixed with something (in your lineage) to have "good hair".


----------



## kbragg (Jul 22, 2011)

"Good hair means curls and waves...bad hair means you look like a slave" - India Aire, I Am Not My Hair


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> its not that they are fake its that there is too much that is brought to the front.
> 
> IMO baby hair lays on its own. *There is no reason to have an entire regimen that takes upwards of 5 mins to do them*. It is obvious Chili does just that and they looked ridic. when TLC first came out and they look ridic now.
> 
> Chili if you are reading this enough with the baby hair.



Dying @ the baby hair regimen.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Oh, I have my own ideas, I just wanted to hear other people's definitions. I was seriously asking (as in, to get responses) but it's not a serious question as in, I don't have absolutely no idea what it is and honestly wanted to know lol. No, I just wanted to hear what others used to think of when they thought someone had 'good' hair.




To get a uniform answer ask an AA woman from the US that is over 50, it does not matter her background either. Most will give you the same general answer, they will even get a little glint in their eye as they think about what they wish they had (if they dont already). If they do then they will run their hand over their hair and say "ours". 

Then they may go off into their own world as they talk about all the people in their family that has that gudd hurr. Say thank you and kindly excuse yourself. They probably wont here you though as they bask in the gudd hurr talk. 

Come back to the board and tell us what they have said.


----------



## curlycrown85 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm all with the "good hair is healthy hair," but it seems that Sheena84 is seriously wondering what the other term for "good hair" means. Majority of the members of LHCF is from the U.S., but aren't you from the U.K., Sheena? The "good hair" term may be foreign to her in the way that blacks from the U.S. have coined it, and she's trying to get the best understanding of our lingo, "ebonics," or whatever.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Come back to the board and tell us what they have said.



Oh no you did not.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Dying @ the baby hair regimen.



come on you know she has a regimen for that mess. I talking a seperate comb, gel, dont forget the toothbrush/es and a seperate cup to fill with water to wet the brush.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Oh no you did not.



What I am serious I feel to get an accurate answer the woman of that age range would give the best answer.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Jul 22, 2011)

@CHIli's baby hair: it gets on my nerves! I'm sorry, I just don't like that gelled down baby hair look. By fake do people mean she cut regular hair to make it look like baby hair? That's a bit much IMO. That last, ponytail pic isn't bad because it looks soft and natural, but that 3rd pic and Ginuwine's - just say no 

ETA: Oops I just saw your post @Myjourney2009
 @ baby hair regi


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> come on you know she has a regimen for that mess. I talking a seperate comb, gel, dont forget the toothbrush/es and a seperate cup to fill with water to wet the brush.





See this is why that baby hair has its own Twitter account.


----------



## Napp (Jul 22, 2011)

Around here it mainly is used to describe the combo of  texture,curl pattern, length and/or thickness (in that order).

  One can have short silky hair that is considered good hair or they can have long thick kinky hair that is considered "good hair" too but its not as "good" as the first example.  

So silky hair is always considered good as well as looser curls. Cottony and spongy hair is only good if the curl is loose,the hair is long and thick. Tight curls (to the point where the hair is usually not silky)are good if they are long and thick.short hair is good if the texture is loose and/or silky.

I hope this makes sense


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 22, 2011)

i dont think its one basic definition to the term good hair i have heard it used on so many different occasions ie:

super straight hair without split ends = good hair 
curly hair - good hair
 shiny hair= good hair 
jet black-ish looking hair =good hair 
long permed hair=good hair 
long natural hair = good hair 
non gray hair in older women=good hair 
a little girl with more then 5inches of hair=good hair 
short hair styles with the sides slicked down=good hair 

so i just think it means nice hair, hair that someone admires at the moment 

i use to get my hair braided by this lady and because she didnt have to cut my ends after she braided it she would say you got good hair it just loves to be braided


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> See this is why *that baby hair* has its own Twitter account.




its like it has a life of its own


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

.............


----------



## Qualitee (Jul 22, 2011)

kbragg said:


> "Good hair means curls and waves...bad hair means you look like a slave" - India Aire, I Am Not My Hair


 ..........


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> I know people consider her to have that 'good hair' but ain't all the baby hair in the front fake though? erplexed





MissDarcei said:


> How can baby hair be fake? Am I missing something?





Baby hair lace front I guess.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Baby hair lace front I guess.




Didnt Ateeya wear a wig like that, calling the hair in the front baby hair. I was thinking dam she is country if she thinks alla dat is baby hair. Someone in the comments told her that is a bang not baby hair


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 22, 2011)

My hair: RUN FOREST RUNNNNNNNN

Me: I'M RUNNING JENNIE I'M RUNNING


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

In the days of slavery and recovery, half of your definitions would be considered incorrect. 

During those days good hair meant it could be combed with a small comb easily no snags.

If you did not have hair that could use a small comb you couldn't get into certain black colleges nor could you go to certain churches. You also were more garaunteed to be sold to New Orleans to be some mans wife. You would also be a house slave. However if this happened you were treated like crap by the wife because she know you were the child of a slave or you are getting it in with her husband. 

They were the first upper echelon considered elitist. 

Only 1a-3a (by our definitions) were allowed


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Didnt Ateeya wear a wig like that, calling the hair in the front baby hair. I was thinking dam she is country if she thinks alla dat is baby hair. Someone in the comments told her that is a bang not baby hair



Sigh, bless Tee's heart for some of them wigs. 

Nah but seriously which video is that? I missed it.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

I love how this turned into a baby hair discussion.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Sigh, bless Tee's heart for some of them wigs.
> 
> Nah but seriously which video is that? I missed it.





http://www.youtube.com/user/Ateyaaa#p/u/8/3AIKrjMLTaM

the comments will have you rolling


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh no....I guess I don't got that good hair cuz I just broke by wide tooth comb trying to comb through my hair.  Really!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Oh no....I guess I don't got that good hair cuz I just broke by wide tooth comb trying to comb through my hair.  Really!




Girl I said during that time, keep up please.

You have curls and waves that are visible at night under street lights so you have that guudd huurr.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/Ateyaaa#p/u/8/3AIKrjMLTaM
> 
> the comments will have you rolling



... That is a bang. How can baby hair be that long?!

I like how the title is Chinese Lace, don't wigs use Indian hair? Or is it Malaysian now? 

This comment killed me: 

"Not bad at all but the baby hairs need trimming and you can *add nair to them for a flimsy realistic look. Give it on for no more than 2 minutes and bam realistic﻿ baby hairs.* Hows the shedding?"

^ Like are you serious? All that for a wig? Ateya already curls, trims, straightens, and adds wigs on top of weaves. I love mah girl but don't give her more ideas with the Nair...


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I love how this turned into a baby hair discussion.




you know we cant ever stay on track with discussions like this. LOL

See chilis baby hurr has infiltrated our discussion. Told you they have a life of their own.

Once Beyonces hair gets a post in here it will be on and poppin'.


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> you know we cant ever stay on track with discussions like this. LOL
> 
> See chilis baby hurr has infiltrated our discussion. Told you they have a life of their own.
> 
> Once Beyonces hair gets a post in here it will be on and poppin'.



Okay girl, strike two! First you mention Ateya, now Beyonce. You better not find a way to bring up Kimmay.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> ... That is a bang. How can baby hair be that long?!
> 
> I like how the title is Chinese Lace, don't wigs use Indian hair? Or is it Malaysian now?
> 
> ...



She said it not me. Girl please I cant keep up with these wigs. I stay subscribed to her for the tomfoolery.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Okay girl, strike two! First you mention Ateya, now Beyonce. You better not find a way to bring up Kimmay.




some people do feel she has that guud hurr you see the way they ride or die for her when folks have something negative to say. 

Hey Kimmay


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Girl I said during that time, keep up please.
> 
> You have curls and waves that are visible at night under street lights so you have that guudd huurr.





You forgot that I am 1/64 Injun too


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> ... That is a bang. How can baby hair be that long?!
> 
> I like how the title is Chinese Lace, don't wigs use Indian hair? Or is it Malaysian now?
> 
> ...



As serious as a heart attack.  A friend of mine was told to use a razor to the hairs on the lace front to make it look more realistic and make some baby hair.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> As serious as a heart attack.  A friend of mine was told to use a razor to the hairs on the lace front to make it look more realistic and make some baby hair.



Yeah that baby hair will give it a less planet of the apes look.


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 22, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Didnt Ateeya wear a wig like that, calling the hair in the front baby hair. I was thinking dam she is country if she thinks alla dat is baby hair. Someone in the comments told her that is a bang not baby hair



Actually when you buy lace wigs they give the option of "baby hairs".. It's an add on, so she probably was not wrong in calling it that if that's what she ordered. This is a picture they give for reference when ordering baby hair


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

kibbles318 said:


> Actually when you buy lace wigs they give the option of "baby hairs".. It's an add on, so she probably was not wrong in calling it that if that's what she ordered. This is a picture they give for reference when ordering baby hair



I know its just funny that its called baby hair.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 22, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Oh no....I guess I don't got that good hair cuz I just broke by wide tooth comb trying to comb through my hair.  Really!



LOL!  Tell me about it!


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> LOL!  Tell me about it!



LOL seriously, I went upstairs to comb my hair for bed since its late here.  That doggone comb broke.  I had the handle in my hand and the comb pieces in my hair. 

Now I am reading this thread and looking for a new seamless bone comb to replace my cheapie comb (its the second one I have broken).


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 22, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> I know its just funny that its called baby hair.



Yes, that it is and it looks a mess but it's considered an upgrade.. ? :/


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> LOL seriously, I went upstairs to comb my hair for bed since its late here.  That doggone comb broke.  I had the handle in my hand and the comb pieces in my hair.
> 
> Now I am reading this thread and looking for a new seamless bone comb to replace my cheapie comb (its the second one I have broken).



Bonecombs are a bit difficult to work with because they require a bit of upkeep. 

I think as long as you comb in smaller sections you should be fine. 

I started using the shower comb from Sallys and I like it alot better. They come 2 in the pack.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 22, 2011)

OP I'm surprised that you haven't heard the 'good hair' label over here, I always used to hear it while growing up and still do now.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jul 22, 2011)

I never heard the term good hair. I heard people call 'coolie' hair nice hair, even though I rarely ever heard those sentiments until I had a black girlfriend at 15. But nevertheless it is still the same thing. People tend to call silky hair (type 3) good/nice/coolie


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 22, 2011)

This whole post deserves a side eye. She knew before she posted what "good hair" was ... come on, now.


----------



## golden1 (Jul 22, 2011)

People always say someone with "good hair" has a silky wavy or big curly texture that needs no relaxer and does not dry out.  Caucasian hair is not considered "good hair", it is straight hair.  I think in the black community it refers to hair that moreso resembles Indian hair.  All hair is "good hair" to me if it is kept up and the ends are trimmed and the hair has moisture. It is non racial specific to me.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Jul 22, 2011)

curlycrown85 said:


> I'm all with the "good hair is healthy hair," but it seems that @Sheena84 is seriously wondering what the other term for "good hair" means. *Majority of the members of LHCF is from the U.S., but aren't you from the U.K., Sheena? The "good hair" term may be foreign to her in the way that blacks from the U.S.* have coined it, and she's trying to get the best understanding of our lingo, "ebonics," or whatever.




This is what stood out to me while reading the thread. Most posters here are from the US and know exactly what good hair means, but let's not forget that we have members from other countries that may never have encountered the term "good hair" until they joined LHCF.

Some of the comments in this thread are beyond catty and childish for no reason at all

ETA: I'll add that as a non-US born native, I had not a damn clue WTF good hair meant until I started surfing the net and visiting multiple hair boards. Its not much of a stretch to think that there are black women that have not a friggin' clue what the term good hair means


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

*Um, did people actually read my countless explanations in this thread? Or are people just deliberately choosing to ignore it?

I said, YES, I have my own definition of what 'good' hair is to me. Over here, I've never heard anyone say the phrase 'good hair' in particular but like someone else said, they say 'coolie' hair and maybe 'mixed race' hair so it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that those are similar terms to the 'good' hair term.

What I am asking in the OP is basically: WHAT WAS YOUR DEFINITION OF GOOD HAIR BEFORE THE BOARDS? We all now know that good hair is hair of any texture etc. that is healthy but a lot of people always say, oh well, before the boards I used to think ignorant things too, no?

So that was all I was asking. People have their own various definitions of it, which even shows in the responses in this thread so there is obviously no one definition that is why I was asking.

Thanks for the responses.*


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2011)

So...

I had fun last night with this discussion because I realize that Sheena284 was simply asking for a number of definitions based on our understand depending on what we have been told or heard.  Sooo, since you are from London, what exactly is "coolie" hair?  I've heard the term but never understood what that meant?


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 22, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> So...
> 
> I had fun last night with this discussion because I realize that @Sheena284 was simply asking for a number of definitions based on our understand depending on what we have been told or heard. Sooo, since you are from London, what exactly is "coolie" hair? I've heard the term but never understood what that meant?


 
The way I've understood it is that it refers to East Indian hair or hair that is mixed with East Indian hair.

Basically, "good hair". erplexed

Edited to add a pic of coolie hair lol! Super Cat!


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> So...
> 
> I had fun last night with this discussion because I realize that @Sheena284 was *simply asking for a number of definitions based on our understand depending on what we have been told or heard.*  Sooo, since you are from London, what exactly is "coolie" hair?  I've heard the term but never understood what that meant?



mzteaze

Ugh, THANK YOU! Lol. I was wondering if I wasn't making any sense.

Ok, 'coolie' hair (IMO) is hair that is silky textured, large curls, usually long but doesn't have to be. When someone says someone is 'coolie' or looks 'coolie' they usually mean they are mixed with something (particularly indian if the person is from the caribbean, I think) so 'coolie' hair is basically 'mixed' hair, I guess.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 22, 2011)

FlowerHair said:


> The way I've understood it is that it refers to East Indian hair or hair that is mixed with East Indian hair.
> 
> Basically, "good hair". erplexed



Thanks!  So basically its the European version of good hair cuz people here in US  tend to assume "good hair" has been mixed with something (i.e. "I got that Puerto Rican hair" or "I got Indian in my family")


----------



## TaraDyan (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> This don't look fake to you, @tiffers?


 

Don’t be frontin’, y’all.  Chili’s baby hairs are legendary … legendary, I say!  She’s the only chick in the game whose baby hairs could even WARRANT their own Twitta account.

Name somebody else whose baby hairs are equally worthy.  I challenge you.

Go on … I’ll wait.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jul 22, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> So...
> 
> I had fun last night with this discussion because I realize that @Sheena284 was simply asking for a number of definitions based on our understand depending on what we have been told or heard. Sooo, since you are from London, what exactly is "coolie" hair? I've heard the term but never understood what that meant?


 
Thanks for asking this question mzteaze because I've never heard of the term "coolie" hair either.



FlowerHair said:


> The way I've understood it is that it refers to East Indian hair or hair that is mixed with East Indian hair.
> 
> Basically, "good hair". erplexed
> 
> Edited to add a pic of coolie hair lol! Super Cat!


 


Sheena284 said:


> @mzteaze
> 
> Ugh, THANK YOU! Lol. I was wondering if I wasn't making any sense.
> 
> Ok, 'coolie' hair (IMO) is hair that is silky textured, large curls, usually long but doesn't have to be. When someone says someone is 'coolie' or looks 'coolie' they usually mean they are mixed with something (particularly indian if the person is from the caribbean, I think) so 'coolie' hair is basically 'mixed' hair, I guess.


 
Thanks for answering, ladies.


----------



## Junebug D (Jul 22, 2011)

3c






 3b






 4a

I've omitted Krayzie Bone since he had 4b.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jul 22, 2011)

OP, since you joined in Dec of 2007, how have you not run across the US definition of "good Hair" on this board? Isn't there a thread on this every Sunday, lol? C'mon son.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 22, 2011)

I totally understand OPs question and the difference in her being in London. In London coolie hair = Good hair or loose type curls like a dougla.
Why I was at GNC started talking to a woman about natural hair she said she wanted to go natural but didn't have good hair like me. I spinned around like WTF????? She even looked at my face and was embarrassed for her self for making that comment. After talking to her more I realized good hair to her meant healthy hair as her hair was damaged & unhealthy. I gave her the website amongst other strategies. So in essence good hair is based on an individuals perception cuz I aint got not loose curlie hurr. 
*Carry on*


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 22, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> So in essence good hair is based on an individuals perception cuz I aint got not loose curlie hurr.
> *Carry on*


 
Good hair is definitely based on a person's perception.  My mom and sister have 3b hair.  Grown people would have no problem asking me even as a kid why didn't I get that "good hair" like them or don't I wish I had "their good hair". erplexed However, when not with them, I would have people tell me that I had "good hair" and I am definitely not a 3b, probably 4a w/ some 3c and 4b sprinkles. I think people who are into that "good hair" thing tend to think people with a looser curl than their own must be good hair.  

I really cringe when I hear young girls say that they want to have a baby by guy of another nationality so that their children will have "that good hair".  Hopefull with continued education, this mess will eventually change.


----------



## Amerie2304 (Jul 22, 2011)

>


 
OOh snap, you done took it to The Wire! Does Namond really have a Jesus Piece in his ear? erplexed

I'll add Detective Greggs for good measure. 







ETA: LLoyd deserves a place in this thread


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

At this point it's pretty obvious that some folks are:

A) Not reading/comprehending Sheena's explanations.

and/or B) Deliberately being a douchebag.

She has made perfectly clear that until coming to the boards, she'd never heard the term good hair.

She is now asking what everyone USED TO THINK good hair was before finding LHCF.

Just answer the damn question, it ain't that hard.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 22, 2011)

why did you drink the kool aid? 



Aireen said:


> I'm really trying to give the benefit of the doubt, to be honest.


----------



## knt1229 (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't know if this has already been said because I didn't read the thread but when people outside of hairboards say "good hair" they mean hair like Taren the YT guru, Chilli from TLC, Ananda Lewis. I would say type 3 hair but some people on the internet who claim type 3C don't fit the bill of what "good hair" is. But 3A and 3B are definitely considered good hair. Length has nothing to do with it. 3A or 3B short hair is still considered good. 

FWIW, I don't think this way I am only answering the question the OP asked. 

Also there are people who have their own personal idea of what is good hair. Some people feel any hair that is long is good, nice, or pretty. Some people like thick hair and for some the straighter the better.

ETA: You don't have to be mixed to have it.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok fair enough @tiffers...I thought it was 3a/b/c pattern hair on a black person who didn't look mixed.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hair with visible curls and/or waves. Hair that doesn't "need" a relaxer.

I don't recall my family ever coming out and saying somebody had "good hair". They usually say "nice hair". It all means the same thing though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 22, 2011)

tiffers
i see you had some kool aid too!  i love you, so don't be mad at me!  
she stated she has her own ideas about what is good hair, but wanted others' opinions.  she also stated it wasn't that serious.



tiffers said:


> At this point it's pretty obvious that some folks are:
> 
> A) Not reading/comprehending Sheena's explanations.
> 
> ...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 22, 2011)

I think the OPs question has been answered but I'm literally dying at the gifs and references to babyhairs, twitter accounts, and broken combs. 

Btw I love my babyhairs but at 40 I can't do it. :sigh: I brush them back into my hairline. Glad I have 2 daughters to play in their hair


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2011)

I've heard this term but honestly never gave it much thought. But before the boards, good hair was hair that was easy to work with. You could shampoo, comb it and then put it up without a whole lot of steps. And it was long enough to hang nice. So for me the term meant hair that you really just didn't have to do a lot to. 

My hair would not have been considered good hair, even though it had many qualities people liked (thick, dense, healthy). It would have been considered a lot of work, hard to manage, hard to style and hard to keep styled. It rarely did what was expected or asked of it.

I seem to have grown into my hair. We are now a perfect match


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

shortdub78 What does having the Kool Aid mean? I'm slow and still half sleep. 

It's definitely not serious, which is why some of these responses are leaving me flabbergasted.

Ya'll need to quit being serious and let us continue making fun of baby hair bangs.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jul 22, 2011)

Good hair- doesn't "need" a relaxer (Even tho WE know nobody NEEDS one)
Good hair staightens easily and is considered manageable. Its curly, wavy, and has a silky texture. 

You know when people ask how to make their hair stay the way it looks when they're in the shower? Well... good hair stays like that all day long.


----------



## DrC (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> Google "good hair" and you come up with a picture of my hair. Oh yeah... I got that good hair!



LadyRaider

I typed in Good Hair and got Chris Rock erplexed


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 22, 2011)

tiffers
i mentioned this because the OP already knows what time it is and i believe it's a setup to create drama.  it's too early and not even Sunday to kick this type of stuff off.   this is a very touchy subject for some folks.  she already stated she wasn't trying to be serious.  it would be pointless to defend the original post, due to the comments posted by the OP after the post.  but hey i could be wrong and just need some orange juice! 

*drink the kool-aid	
A reference to the 1978 cult mass-suicide in Jonestown, Guyana. Jim Jones, the leader of the group, convinced his followers to move to Jonestown. Late in the year he then ordered his flock to commit suicide by drinking grape-flavored Kool-Aid laced with potassium cyanide. In what is now commonly called "the Jonestown Massacre", 913 of the 1100 Jonestown residents drank the Kool-Aid and died. 

One lasting legacy of the Jonestown tragedy is the saying, “Don’t drink the Kool-Aid.” This has come to mean, "Don’t trust any group you find to be a little on the kooky side." or "Whatever they tell you, don't believe it too strongly". *





tiffers said:


> shortdub78 What does having the Kool Aid mean? I'm slow and still half sleep.
> 
> It's definitely not serious, which is why some of these responses are leaving me flabbergasted.
> 
> Ya'll need to quit being serious and let us continue making fun of baby hair bangs.


----------



## belldandy (Jul 22, 2011)

Its amazing that we black folks even think about such things and give them names...baby hairs...good hair...coolie hair...lol.  These things are instilled in us during childhood.  I could give two farts now about such things.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 22, 2011)

belldandy said:


> Its amazing that we black folks even think about such things and give them names...baby hairs...good hair...coolie hair...lol.  These things are instilled in us during childhood.  I could give two farts now about such things.



Absolutely, in hindsight it's such a small minded and antiquated mentality, and I say this as someone who used to use these terms. As long as my hair is healthy, I'm more than happy with that.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm about to cause mass confusion in this thread. In my area/family "good hair" was straight hair.....thats why the women in my family got relaxers. Not to turn type 4 hair into type 3, it was to make it like type 1 straight hair/type 2. Even type 3 got relaxers cause if you couldn't run a comb through it without it catching, it was not good hair. I do wan't to add that "good hair" meant this only on a person of color. If a caucasian person came along with type 1 or 2 hair no one would comment that they had good hair. Only if a person of color particualry a "black" person came along with type 1/2 hair people would say they had good hair. This hair would have to have grown out their scalp that way, not from a texturizer or relaxer.  Its just something thats unachieveable going by that definition.

Now, good hair is healthy hair. Natural or Relaxed.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 22, 2011)

*drink the kool-aid *
*A reference to the 1978 cult mass-suicide in Jonestown, Guyana. Jim Jones, the leader of the group, convinced his followers to move to Jonestown. Late in the year he then ordered his flock to commit suicide by drinking grape-flavored Kool-Aid laced with potassium cyanide. In what is now commonly called "the Jonestown Massacre", 913 of the 1100 Jonestown residents drank the Kool-Aid and died. *

*One lasting legacy of the Jonestown tragedy is the saying, “Don’t drink the Kool-Aid.” This has come to mean, "Don’t trust any group you find to be a little on the kooky side." or "Whatever they tell you, don't believe it too strongly". *[/QUOTE]

Thanks, never knew where the kool aid drink came from. I drank that stuff all the time, with no adverse effects, so the saying made no sense to me.


----------



## Solitude (Jul 22, 2011)

OP, I've always been told that I had good hair, from the time I was a little girl. My hair was thick and full, yet manageable. The last time someone told me I had "good hair" was Saturday. My hair was in a bun. I take it as a compliment. After joining the hair boards, I tried to be coy and say "what do you mean?" when someone said I had good hair. They would just respond that I knew what they meant...and I did. 

To others, it may mean wavier/looser textures. I have had a relaxer since I was 12 or so. I got the same comments when I was a little girl (and natural) as I do now with relaxed hair. So, to me, it must be more than texture or even length.


----------



## Solitude (Jul 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I've heard this term but honestly never gave it much thought. But before the boards, good hair was hair that was easy to work with. You could shampoo, comb it and then put it up without a whole lot of steps. And it was long enough to hang nice. So for me the term meant hair that you really just didn't have to do a lot to.
> 
> My hair would not have been considered good hair, even though it had many qualities people liked (thick, dense, healthy). It would have been considered a lot of work, hard to manage, hard to style and hard to keep styled. It rarely did what was expected or asked of it.
> 
> I seem to have grown into my hair. We are now a perfect match



^^^^^ all of this. I always considered "good hair" to be hair that was easy to work with. I do realize that with proper care, most people's hair is easier to "work with" than what may have been previously thought.


----------



## ms-gg (Jul 22, 2011)

Good hair to the majority of black people who believe in that term is hair that ain't nappy.  Plain and simple.  

Bad hair=nappy
Good hair=not nappy

Yes, long nappy hair gets a pass, but overall, nappy hair is what is deemed as bad hair.


----------



## adf23 (Jul 22, 2011)

kbragg said:


> "Good hair means curls and waves...bad hair means you look like a slave" - India Aire, I Am Not My Hair



wow....


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 22, 2011)

My hair is a 4a/3c mix yet people claim I have "good hair" despite the tighter curls.  My hair is not easy to work with at all and it takes work to straighten it.  I think _any _visible curl pattern is considered "good" to some people.


----------



## ms-gg (Jul 22, 2011)

And let me add, I've had white people tell me I have "great hair" (all grammatically correct and everythang).  They said my hair is great because of the volume I have and because my hair can hold a style (how do you get your hair to hold?).  They don't like the fact that their hair is flat and limp and straight without any natural curl (at least that is what they say to my face, you know how that goes).  So great/good hair is really defined differently by each individual.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 22, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> what she wants to know is when you are out in the world and people say " good hair" what do they mean by that.... my mother just used that term some weeks ago when my brother brought over a new girlfriend and she was trying to tell me about her and she said and she has good hair.... to her and my great grand mother good hair is that hair that don't get perms that is straight or is wavy or big curls don't have any kitchen. their edges lay without doing anything they can do anything they want with their hair.
> 
> So this is what so called good hair is.



Exactly. I'm from the South so I grew up hearing that term. Either good hair or "pretty" hair. It all means the same thing in the regular world.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> ^^^ Lol. No, but seriously.
> 
> I never knew the term 'good hair' till the boards. Just wanna discuss what people actually mean or think of when they think of 'good' hair.


I see that you're in London. If by any chance your family is Jamaican, older people might use the expressions 'pretty hair' or 'nice hair'. I think 'good hair' is more of a US expression.


----------



## adf23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Agreed- I'm also from the south- "pretty hair" means "good hair" from most folks.  My best friend says to me often that I have a "good grade of hair", so my going natural wasn't a big deal (in response to me telling her she doesn't "need" a relaxer).  I'm like grade? are we talking about hair, or beef? 

btw" I can't stand the term "good hair"- its ignorant.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 22, 2011)

LushLox said:


> OP I'm surprised that you haven't heard the 'good hair' label over here, I always used to hear it while growing up and still do now.


I have never heard Jamaican people use that expression. They don't say nappy either, more likely to say 'tough head' or 'dry head'. One of my aunts says 'bungo head'.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

To answer the question
when I was younger up to about my early 20's good hair was considered "coolie" hair. It usually looked like someone had Indian in their family, and I'm not talking a great great grandparent either. I dealt with two guys with this coolie hair and it was a huge deal back then. 

I went to junior high school with a half puertorican/black girl that had 3bc hair and no one called her hair good hair. They just called it nice because it was shiny.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Oh, I have my own ideas, I just wanted to hear other people's definitions. I was seriously asking (as in, to get responses) but it's not a serious question as in, I don't have absolutely no idea what it is and honestly wanted to know lol. No, I just wanted to hear what others used to think of when they thought someone had 'good' hair.


I guess I should have read the thread first before responding - I didn't answer your question at all.


----------



## Bnster (Jul 22, 2011)

I think you can look at it the other way around to define good hair by other people standards is hair that they don't want for themselves.

They may not want,
Tangly
Dry (rough)
Oily (constant washing)
Matte finish
Tight coils
Styling challenge (hard to comb and takes time to make presentable)
Kitchen sink
Shrinkage
Growth issues (breakage, splits, grows real slow)
No movement (doesn't blow in the wind, or bounce)
Too straight (Won't hold curls)
Too curly
Too dark
Too light
Fine Strands
etc...


Good hair would be the opposite of some of those items listed above and would have different definition as per an individual background.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jul 22, 2011)

When i was younger, and before i joined LHCF, I considered good hair, any hair that had a visible curl while dry.

if it was silkier then it was "better" good hair, but cottony curls was still good to me


----------



## Almaz (Jul 22, 2011)

I see a bit picture of OP humm are you fishing for compliements for YOUR hair Just a question.

Don't act you don't know what Good hair is and it is not because you live in London cause I lived in London for 7 Years and ALL the black folks new what so called good hair in the terms of Racial context is. Girl BYE


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 22, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> So...
> 
> I had fun last night with this discussion because I realize that Sheena284 was simply asking for a number of definitions based on our understand depending on what we have been told or heard.  Sooo, since you are from London, what exactly is "coolie" hair?  I've heard the term but never understood what that meant?


In Jamaica, a dark-skinned black person with type 3 curls or straighter is generally said to have 'coolie hair'.


----------



## AmyRose92 (Jul 22, 2011)

Around these parts (Miami) I hear this term ALL the time. 
Generally, if I can break it down to three categories, it'll be:


Length/Density
Long
Thick

Curl diameter
Big curls/waves (e.g. types 2-3 and 4a under some circumstances)
Very defined

Texture
Silky-soft (which I'm guessing is the cause of sheen/shine)
Can be laid down with minimum ease (e.g. water or just a small amount of gel)
No "kitchen"
No frizz

There are various definitions to this, but if you have hair like mine (4a/b, cottony, coarse, no natural sheen to it, cannot be laid down with minimum effort) then, according to peoples around these parts, you have BAD hair.

Unfortunately this is all hogwash originated from this hierarchy created by our very own


----------



## LushLox (Jul 22, 2011)

Miss*Tress said:


> I have never heard Jamaican people use that expression. They don't say nappy either, more likely to say 'tough head' or 'dry head'. One of my aunts says 'bungo head'.




Well I'm from London, born and bred....and I heard the good hair term a lot through friends during my school days.

I've heard Jamicans say 'chiny' hair, which is just another word for coolie. Never heard them use nappy either.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 22, 2011)

*Ignant definition:*  “I love the pool test. If you can jump in the pool exactly like you are  and you don’t come out looking better than you looked before going in  the pool – then that’s not a good look. Any woman that uses brown gel to  set down her baby hair is not poppin.” -- Young Berg

*Personal definition:* Any hair that is obviously healthy and well cared for is good hair.
*
Common definition of those I grew up with:* Shiny hair that was either kind of straight or with big loose curls. Not coarse. Easily straightened. I think the definition of good hair has been expanded. Type 4 would not have even been in the running back in the day; but nowadays some would consider 4a as good or at least "pretty".


​


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 22, 2011)

LushLox said:


> Well I'm from London, born and bred....and I heard the good hair term a lot through friends during my school days.
> 
> I've heard Jamicans say 'chiny' hair, which is just another word for coolie. Never heard them use nappy either.


Could be a generational thing as I'm probably older than you. When I was growing up in London & JA I never heard "good hair", but that was before satellite TV, cheap airfaire, etc. It was only when I arrived in the US that I heard the expression. Times change and language evolves. I just mentioned it as a possible explanation since the OP had never heard it before LHCF.

I've never heard 'chiny' used interchangeably with 'coolie' either. I would be annoyed if someone told me I had 'chiny' hair.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jul 22, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> And let me add, *I've had white people tell me I have "great hair"* (all grammatically correct and everythang). They said my hair is great because of the volume I have and because my hair can hold a style (how do you get your hair to hold?). They don't like the fact that their hair is flat and limp and straight without any natural curl (at least that is what they say to my face, you know how that goes). So great/good hair is really defined differently by each individual.


 
Well of course, ms-gg.  Your hair is pure AWESOMENESS!!!!


----------



## nikolite (Jul 22, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> And let me add, I've had white people tell me I have "great hair" (all grammatically correct and everythang).  They said my hair is great because of the volume I have and because my hair can hold a style (how do you get your hair to hold?).  They don't like the fact that their hair is flat and limp and straight without any natural curl (at least that is what they say to my face, you know how that goes).  So great/good hair is really defined differently by each individual.



I've gotten similar comments from other races--that what makes my hair more kinky is what makes it desirable it "great hair" or "beautiful hair."  A Japanese friend of mine also told me that I had her dream hair, because it was thick and fluffy and I could do all types of styles with it that she could never do because her hair was too thin and too straight.  She has no idea how thin my hair really is, but with our texture it does look to have more volume.  

I have personally always thought that thick, coarse hair was "good hair," because I've always felt that even though it may take a bit more work to manage, that's the type of hair that is stronger and grows long regardless of its texture whether 1A or 4B.  Of course, I have thin, fine strands so the grass looks much greener on the other side.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jul 22, 2011)

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> I'm about to cause mass confusion in this thread. In my area/family* "good hair" was straight hair.....thats why the women in my family got relaxers. *Not to turn type 4 hair into type 3, it was to make it like type 1 straight hair/type 2. Even type 3 got relaxers cause if you couldn't run a comb through it without it catching, it was not good hair. I do wan't to add that "good hair" meant this only on a person of color. If a caucasian person came along with type 1 or 2 hair no one would comment that they had good hair. Only if a person of color particualry a "black" person came along with type 1/2 hair people would say they had good hair. This hair would have to have grown out their scalp that way, not from a texturizer or relaxer.  Its just something thats unachieveable going by that definition.
> 
> Now, good hair is healthy hair. Natural or Relaxed.



You are right tho. Thats why back in the day they had the ruler test and brown paper bag test. Your hair had to be as straight as a ruler and you needed to be lighter than a brown paper bag to get into certain organizations. We got relaxers not to have type 3 hair but to get it as straight as possible. Shoot I remember sitting at the salon just burning so my hair would get as straight as possible. 

But we all know that type 2/3 can straighten easier than type 4 which is why when some people decide to go natural and they have curls people wonder why they even had a relaxer in the first place.


----------



## thaidreams (Jul 22, 2011)

According to most people I know it's hair that waves up with water (type 2). I don't like to buy into that; personally I think healthy hair is the most important thing!


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jul 22, 2011)

Good hair is healthy hair in my opinion. 

Now if the hair is 4b/4c most folks want to see it long in order to say the person has good hair, if its short and nappy hmm no one is going to say thats good hair. People who have 3a/b with a noticeable curl pattern are considered to have good hair cause the hair is manageable with pretty little kinks. I don't mind the texture of hair, just as long it's healthy and lustrous.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 22, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I googled it and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What in S-Curl hell is this???? Ginuwine was DEAD. WRONG.

btw, I hate you so much for posting this. I'm on the phone and just screamed in somebody's ear.


----------



## levette (Jul 22, 2011)

BraunSugar said:


> I'm leaving this thread riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight now!


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> And I mean the 'other' definition.
> 
> Yeah, we know that good hair is simply healthy hair, but that's not what a lot of people outside the hair boards think.
> 
> ...



I haven't read through this thread but I know by the world's standards I don't have good hair.  God gave it to me so I'll work with what I have.


----------



## lovenharmony (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> No,
> It seems the OP wants "ignant" definitions of good hair. Because not just any definition is appropriate. Saying healthy hair is good hair is inappropriate. Saying the hair on your head is wrong. Ignant definitions are approved and hoo hawed so far.
> 
> So I would think that to ask the question appropriately, it should be, "What ignant definitions of good hair can you think of?" I don't necessarily think it's a serious quesrion either.


 
 

Well, if the OP asked for the "ignant' definition of good hair, she should expect people to act 'ignant' all up in this thread! 

I'm about to blow ish up with my annswer right now! 

Disclaimer: This is NOT what I think...I'm just giving the "ignant' answer to OPs question (this is a joke)







Gets into character........





Oh honey child, if you black at all, you know what 'good hair' means. Good hair is hair that don't look like a Brillo pad, tumble weed, coochie bush, taco meat, or cotton. If there is absolutely no curl pattern at all in your hair, you ain't got that good hair! As a matter of fact, even if it's curly, that don't make it good! 

If we got to squint to see your curls, then it ain't good. If you need to use chemicals for it to actually look like hair and not the fur of an animal of if you need to put any ish in it...at all for it not to feel like hay and tangle to high heaven, then it ain't good! Permed hair is bad hair in disguise! If you need to burn it into submission to see any length, then it ain't good. Im just keeping it real! 

If a curly style, equals prepoo, wash, put gel, oil, and some other leave-in ish in it, twist / braid, tie with satin or silk bonnet, wake up next day, take out twists / braids, mist with water, shake and don't touch...then you know that ish ain't good hair!  Good hair don't need all that ish done to it...all good hair girls gotta do is literally wash and go! They don't even have to use conditioner for their hair to look like smooth shirley temple tendrils shimmering in the sun! 

If you have to cover it at night (and I do mean every night for the rest of your life) so you don't wake up with a dehydrated birds nest on your head, can go for months at a time without it snapping off and disintergrating in your hands if you don't put ish in it, and you can't claim mixed race because you have hair that 80 to 90 percent of the pure Blacks have, then it ain't good!   

If you don't got hair that has high shine, blows in the wind, and is straight, smooth, and silky coming out the womb, and looks like those clear women in the shampoo commercials, then you got baaaaaaad hair (roll eyes and finger snap)!

Good hair is hair that a person can pull their hand through without it getting caught. You have good hair when you don't know or care what a sulfate is  Good hair can be touched without getting oil, gel or grease on your hands. Good hair doesn't need to be relaxed to comb through without it twisting in knots. I mean, did you have to ask? Even as kids, we knew which of us had good hair and bad hair! Tell me, which little dolls hair would you want to play with - Raggedy Ann or Barbie? .........nuff said!          





Ignant enough for you?


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 22, 2011)

Soo wrong maybe I shouldn't be but I am..



lovenharmony said:


> Well, if the OP asked for the "ignant' definition of good hair, she should expect people to act 'ignant' all up in this thread!
> 
> I'm about to blow ish up with my annswer right now!
> 
> ...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 22, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> Thanks for asking this question @mzteaze because I've never heard of the term "coolie" hair either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Me either! I always thought of (yep I'm showing my age) the movie Cooley High and wondered what the reference was about.


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 22, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> Gets into character........
> 
> 
> *If a curly style, equals prepoo, wash, put gel, oil, and some other leave-in ish in it, twist / braid, tie with satin or silk bonnet, wake up next day, take out twists / braids, mist with water, shake and don't touch...then you know that ish ain't good hair!*  Good hair don't need all that ish done to it...all good hair girls gotta do is literally wash and go! They don't even have to use conditioner for their hair to look like smooth shirley temple tendrils shimmering in the sun!




OMG THIS HAD ME 
The image that came to mind was a Transformer!


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Msmchy 

*sigh* Please refer to post #130 coz I'm sick of saying the same thing over and over.


----------



## adamson (Jul 22, 2011)

adf23 said:


> wow....



In the song, she's quoting an idea of what others think of hair textures and what's generally considered 'good hair'  . I'm pretty sure India.Arie is natural.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

shortdub78 
I am not interested in creating drama on a hairboard :-/ 
Like someone said, I've been here since 2007 if I was here for drama I would have started it a long time ago.

Yes, I know it is a touchy subject, which is why in a previous post of mine I said I was hesitant to post it and even did a search first to see if there was a thread already on it.

YES, I know there have been countless threads where this subject has sort of mingled in but there has not been a specific thread asking, "WHAT WAS YOUR PERCEPTION OF 'GOOD HAIR' BEFORE THE BOARDS?" has there? If so, apologies for creating another one.

But still, can people not start threads they want to start now for fear of being accused of starting 'drama'? The only people starting the drama, ironically, are the people saying this is a thread for drama IMO.

The question is REALLY not that serious. All I was expecting was responses like, "I used to think good hair was ____ and ____ before the boards." Is that drama inducing stuff???? Jeez. erplexed

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Almaz
I have a pic of my hair as my siggy ALL the time. This thread has nothing to do with my hair.

Goodbye to you too.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

lovenharmony Almaz 

*headdesk*

Please refer to my post #130


----------



## Almaz (Jul 22, 2011)

Still suspect and it was a valid thought I mean when people come up with stuff like this its suspect sorry if I was wrong. 

It was Obtuese to me sorry if I am wrong 

Goodbye to you 




Sheena284 said:


> @Almaz
> I have a pic of my hair as my siggy ALL the time. This thread has nothing to do with my hair.
> 
> Goodbye to you too.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Almaz 
But what's 'suspect' about it? It's a hair board and I have a pic of my hair as my siggy. erplexed 

And I have clearly said: 
YES I KNOW WHAT GOOD HAIR IS, I'M NOT TRYING TO ACT LIKE I DO NOT. WHAT I WANT TO KNOW IS WHAT YOU THOUGHT GOOD HAIR WAS BEFORE YOU GOT TO THE BOARDS AND NOW KNOW GOOD HAIR IS SIMPLY HEALTHY HAIR.

I'm really not understanding why people are refusing to acknowledge that part and are coming in here with their sideeyes and their theories.


----------



## Natural-K (Jul 22, 2011)

The "coolie" thing is new to me too.  What's the origin and where is it most commonly used (ie the south, east coast, london, etc)?


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Natural-K said:


> The "coolie" thing is new to me too.  What's the origin and where is it most commonly used (ie the south, east coast, london, etc)?



I think it originates from the Caribbean. There are a lot of Caribbeans in the UK.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 22, 2011)

You don't have to raise your voice but you answered your own question in your post I never really paid attention to pictures anyway. As I always thought Good hair was healthy hair. But we know that colonisation and the white man has ingrained in folks that good hair is hair that is closer to theirs no doubt about it. THIS is a fact. And this is why we have so many problems with all these hair and skin tone mess. 




Sheena284 said:


> @Almaz
> But what's 'suspect' about it? It's a hair board and I have a pic of my hair as my siggy. erplexed
> 
> And I have clearly said:
> ...


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 22, 2011)

Good hair to me before hair boards was hair that you could do absolutely anything to it and it would still grow long and still looked good. The end. Curl pattern,silky, and nappy was a mother fu&&in non factor .

And white folks do have a "Good hair" thing too. The Kennedy's were a good example of good hair for white folks.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 22, 2011)

Natural-K said:


> The "coolie" thing is new to me too. What's the origin and where is it most commonly used (ie the south, east coast, london, etc)?


*Natural-K *
this is a derogatory term that was originally used by the english ( to describe asian folks) and then it became jamaican because of obvious reasons but then came to mean being of mixed origin....i didn't know of this term until i moved to nyc from the south and started being around more west indians of african descent, but i only hear this word used loosely within the  jamaican community.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jul 22, 2011)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Good hair to me before hair boards was hair that you could do absolutely anything to it and it would still grow long and still looked good. The end. Curl pattern,silky, and nappy was a mother fu&&in non factor .
> 
> *And white folks do have a "Good hair" thing too*. The Kennedy's were a good example of good hair for white folks.


 
 They sure do.  I used to work with this white girl who always talked about how much she hated her hair.  She would refer to it as "terrible" and "awful" because it was thin and limp and wouldn't hold a curl.  She coveted the hair of another white girl who worked with us who had hair like Blair Warner (y'all remember her from the Facts of Life?).  Her hair was shiny, thick, lush and full with voluminous body.  She referred to her hair as "great hair".

She also commented frequently about how it isn't fair that Asians have "the best hair".  

Those were the exact words she used.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> @Msmchy
> 
> *sigh* Please refer to post #130 coz I'm sick of saying the same thing over and over.


 





I could've sworn this thread wasn't supposed to be allat surriuzz. My bad


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 22, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> They sure do.  I used to work with this white girl who always talked about how much she hated her hair.  She would refer to it as "terrible" and "awful" because it was thin and limp and wouldn't hold a curl.  She coveted the hair of another white girl who worked with us who had hair like Blair Warner (y'all remember her from the Facts of Life?).  Her hair was shiny, thick, lush and full with voluminous body.  She referred to her hair as "great hair".
> 
> She also commented frequently about how it isn't fair that Asians have "the best hair".
> 
> Those were the exact words she used.


 Blair did have the bomb hair.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes white people constantly complain about their hair ALWAYS never happy and yeah a lot of it IS Iccky I mean who wants 3 strands of Limp stringy hair where you have to put like 7,000 foils of highlights and lowlights to give the illusion that you have more than 3 strands of hair The place where I used to get my mani Pedis in my town you saw it all the time took forever for the colourist to line those foils up and when they washed the hair 2 strands plus one. but after the cut and blow dry it looked like more 




TaraDyan said:


> They sure do. I used to work with this white girl who always talked about how much she hated her hair. She would refer to it as "terrible" and "awful" because it was thin and limp and wouldn't hold a curl. She coveted the hair of another white girl who worked with us who had hair like Blair Warner (y'all remember her from the Facts of Life?). Her hair was shiny, thick, lush and full with voluminous body. She referred to her hair as "great hair".
> 
> She also commented frequently about how it isn't fair that Asians have "the best hair".
> 
> Those were the exact words she used.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Almaz

Ok, thanks for your response. And sorry for shouting lol but it seemed as if you were just ignoring my previous posts. 

Yes, I answered my question in the OP based on MY perception of it, I simply wanted to know if that was also what people used to think when they thought "oh, that chick has good hair", or if they had a different perception. Like you know when there are threads like: "Before the hair boards I used to ______." Well, it was meant to be something like that.

And there are different perceptions: some have responded that they used to think of it as loose curls, some have responded that they thought it was hair that was just easy to manage without chemicals, other people have even said straight hair is what they thought of. So it's just a thread on sharing past opinions. It wasn't intended for a debate or anything like that.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Jul 22, 2011)

My family always used that term to describe  long hair. Growing up, my hair was ridiculously long...it was thick and kinky, but still--as far as my family was concerned--good hair. 

As far as I'm concerned, Good Hair is healthy hair. I don't recognize any other definition.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Msmchy lol it wasn't. And it still isn't to me.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 22, 2011)

This is why I just REFUSE to have other black women as friends. You ask one question and it's the end of the world, man! 

But you to answer your question with my own opinion Sheena284 I think the only people with "good" hair are babies. Babies have new-to-life, true virgin hair. From what I've witnessed and heard from others in real life, good hair is mixed-race hair or people who have diluted bloodlines, for instance, if someone has the ever-claimed "Indian" in their family or if their grandmother, great-grandmother, great grandfather, or whoever was white or "raped" (yes I have heard this unfortunately erplexed) by someone white then they will have good hair passed down to them. "You got Indian, you got Mexican, you got White...etc" because those people believe they have such good hair. Soft, wavy hair that is easy to take care of.....that is society's view of "good hair".


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 22, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> My family always used that term to describe  long hair. Growing up, my hair was ridiculously long...it was thick and kinky, but still--as far as my family was concerned--good hair.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, Good Hair is hair is healthy hair. I don't recognize any other definition.




Oh my gosh how are you ladykpnyc! I miss you so much on youtube girl I didn't know you were on this board! I gotta go see if you have any new vids, wow! Longtime subscriber right here. I was subscribed to you LONG before I found this hair board.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> @Msmchy lol it wasn't. And it still isn't to me.


  I know, girl. I just love that gif!


----------



## ladykpnyc (Jul 22, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Oh my gosh how are you ladykpnyc! I miss you so much on youtube girl I didn't know you were on this board! I gotta go see if you have any new vids, wow! Longtime subscriber right here. I was subscribed to you LONG before I found this hair board.



I'm good!! I've been MIA for a minute. I shut down my youtube b/c the mods ruined my videos b/c of the music in the background. I'm in the process of setting up a new channel. 

I've been more of a lurker on here than anything, I used to be more active back in the day lachen: like I'm 100 years old). The PJ in me has me dying to see what's going on...so I'm back.


----------



## lesedi (Jul 22, 2011)

'good hair' is usually that 'wash and go'; hangs when wet; easily pressed with swang; put a bit of gel and you're good to go kinda hair....

People ignorant enough to use that term are referring to hair that is in the 3-spectrum....
4's like me don't make their cut


----------



## Solitude (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess I'm lucky because I never really had a negative view of "good hair" outside of the hair boards. It's no different than a pretty smile or a nice figure to me. I don't attribute everything black people say or do back to slavery or whatever. My hair isn't that long, it isn't type 3, it isn't even natural and hasn't always been healthy, yet I've heard this all my life. (although people on LHCF probably think my hair isn't all that because it's not long by board standards)

Good hair isn't all about health. That's why some people emerge as hair gurus and others do not. I'll just say it - often times, those that emerge as super-popular hair gurus have "good hair." and it's NOT JUST TEXTURE...they all meet one or more of the definitions described here.

Ateeya had relaxed hair with "swang"
NikkiMae is straight 4b with soft, very manageable natural hair
AndreasChoice has loose waves
Hair Crush - hard to define texture, but thick and long
Longhairdont care - super long 
Kimmaytube - visible curls, soft hair, and now it's pretty long 
CurlyNikki - thick, kinky, but looser texture if you look at her wet shots, they look almost texlaxed

The list goes on...and I'm talking about super-popular, getting endorsements and NY Times features.  Now some don't care about YouTube popularity...I'm just pointing out that, to me, "good hair" is more than just healthy hair. These days, it's a marketable quality. Many people have healthy hair, but unless it appears to also possess some additional valuable quality, no one really pays attention. 

The same can be said of this board, but I won't call names. Two board members that no longer post, but had "good hair" were Pinkskates and Macherie. And Macherie's hair is relaxed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

belldandy said:


> Its amazing that we black folks even think about such things and give them names...baby hairs...good hair...coolie hair...lol.  These things are instilled in us during childhood.  I could give two farts now about such things.



:fart:


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

lesedi said:


> 'good hair' is usually that 'wash and go'; hangs when wet; easily pressed with swang; put a bit of gel and you're good to go kinda hair....
> 
> People ignorant enough to use that term are referring to hair that is in the 3-spectrum....
> 4's like me don't make their cut




I really thought all hair hangs when weterplexed all these crazy different definitions.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 22, 2011)

i'm not buying it. you are trying to create drama simply because you won't accept what others' definitions are.  you want the ignorant comments.  like i said you already know what time it is. but whatever.  you didn't  state what were folks previous perceptions of what good hair is as to what folks think now.  but it's all good.

oh and i read everything you posted up to my first post.


----------



## lesedi (Jul 22, 2011)

Embyra said:


> I really thought all hair hangs when weterplexed all these crazy different definitions.


 
some 4z hair doesn't. 
It doesn't matter anyway lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

Ladies thanks for entertaining the heyow out of me thus far. 
Now to offer my $ 0.02, well, I thought good hair was any head of hair that grew long and thick. I mean I thought wavy, curly texture was "good" too but always thought that they couldn't do much with their hair but do ponytails or buns most of the time and the people I knew with waves and curls hair was alwayz on the thinner side and couldn't hold curls or reverted easily when straightened. I was  always amazed by length and thickness.  Now I know better which is why I am here on the hair boards right?

BTW, I do get why people get a little shall we say...sensitive when the subject of hair type and texture comes up. Especially If you've been told all your life you've got "BAD" hair. And felt inferior, less than and stuck with "bad" hair cuz hell it's something about yourself you can't change, you just don't wanna hear anymore about "good or bad hair". But,  I digress. Back to the e-entertainment!!!!.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 22, 2011)

Regardless of nationality, black people know what "good" or "nice" or "coolie" hair is. Hell, even George Lopez said Terrence Howard had "good hair" on his late night show.  It's always the same textures  I doubt anyone's definition changed greatly after joining LHCF .. other than the "healthy hair" idea. Again, side eye to this entire post.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

Where I'm from in Trinidad 'coolie' means someone of East Indian decent. 'Chinee' or 'Chiney' means someone of Chinese decent. We use 'Dougla' to describe someone that is mixed with Black and East Indian. Typically, we would say that a person as 'Dougla hair' if it's silky, dark, forming ringlets and/or curls. We would never say someone has 'Chinee/Chiney' hair because that in itself is just straight hair like white people would have except maybe courser and thicker. We would ask people if they're mixed with 'Coolie' or Latino if they had good hair that looked similar to a 'Dougla'. 

Just a clarification from a born and raised Trini for 10 years.


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

OP I thought everyone knew what good hair was. Hair thats a 

looser texture than 4a...
It's hair that has its own style build in with no work to make it that way, curls and waves
It's easier to get a comb through it...
It grows quicker 
It's usually always longer (with less effort)
Shines on its own with no oil   (Some of it)
With oil it shines (reflects light well)
It's easier to straighten (takes much less effort)
Less damage to  straighten or to style (less damage to comb, detangle, heat style)
Causes less effort to straighten and style (less heat, less work)

Examples of good hair,




















Examples of NON good hair


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

shortdub78
Ok, I'm not asking you to 'buy' anything. Think what you want it's your opinion. 

BEAUTYU2U
Ok.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 22, 2011)

SmileyNY said:


> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF



Bahahaha! Love that movie!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Solitude (Jul 22, 2011)

chicha said:


> OP I thought everyone knew what good hair was. Hair thats a
> 
> looser texture than 4a...
> It's hair that has its own style build in with no work to make it that way, curls and waves
> ...



I showed my mom these two pics of curly hair that y'all keep posting and she said that in her day, that was not considered "good hair." People with those curls (loose) often had hard to manage hair (dry, frizzy, thin) and they usually relaxed or pressed it like everybody else. Edit: I'm not saying looser textures are hard to manage. I think there wasn't enough education about how to care for curls, period, because so many were wearing their hair straight. 

Eta: Plus, their hair couldn't fro as well. This was back in the day, mind you. Thick hair was coveted more than curls. My mom grew up in Louisiana and didn't get a relaxer until she was an adult. She wore a press.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh and also Sheena284, my examples were not what I thought of as good hair. Before the hair boards, I would never really think of hair, my parents never raised me on this 'good hair/bad hair' mentality. 

I'm about to be completely honest right now, I never thought of hair as often as I do now. I grew up a tomboy and hair was always the last thing on my mind if anything. Although when it did pop up, good hair was my mum's hair because it was long, silky, straight, and relaxed. I only got this idea because when I watched Mulan, Little Mermaid, and Pocahontas, I slightly envied that their hair moved with the slightest bit of motion and was basically the opposite of my hair in most ways since it was STRAIGHT. Any hair that was STRAIGHT was good hair to me; none of this curls or ringlets business — to be acceptable to me, your hair had to be straight and long with movement and flow like Pocahontas. I guess you can say I was mostly obsessed with Asian or Aboriginal hair.

As I got older, I came to appreciate all types of hair, especially now because of LHCF.

EDIT: Sorry about the overuse of the word _straight_ lol, I was trying too hard to make a point.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

What about how your hair looks when it is wet? I have noticed that on You Tube, no one's hair looks like mine when it is wet. I mean other people's seem to look exactly the same as it does when is dry. 

When I used to go to a stylist, once they wet my hair, the stylist would often say "Oh!" in surprise. Then they would tell me I have good hair. Or a "soft texture."


----------



## SND411 (Jul 22, 2011)

Dont believe you OP. This was bait thread.


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

Solitude said:


> I showed my mom these two pics of curly hair that y'all keep posting and she said that in her day, that was not considered "good hair." People with those curls (loose) often had hard to manage hair (dry, frizzy, thin) and they usually relaxed or pressed it like everybody else.
> 
> Eta: Plus, their hair couldn't fro as well. This was back in the day, mind you. Thick hair was coveted more than curls. My mom grew up in Louisiana and didn't get a relaxer until she was an adult. She wore a press.



People waves and curls might have a harder time managing their hair in relation to Asians or Whites. Because many try to straighten or loosen the curl and those folks already have that hair.

But thats not the comparison, the comparison is good hair and non good hair as told in our community. So thats what I gave the OP.

Now when ethnic hair is trying to style for a fro, yes curly, wavy heads have a harder time getting a fro than non good hair because they are 2 different textures. Non good hair naturally style in a fro with no effort.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh and my mom (2c silky) used to talk about people with CantchaDoncha hair.

Cantcha comb it and Don'tcha try.

People with cantchadontcha hair did NOT have good hair. 

I'm still with the folks they say healthy hair. No one is going to know you have good hair unless it's healthy.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411 Ok. Cool.


----------



## Solitude (Jul 22, 2011)

chicha said:


> People waves and curls might have a harder time managing their hair in relation to Asians or Whites. Because many try to straighten or loosen the curl and those folks already have that hair.
> 
> But thats not the comparison, the comparison is good hair and non good hair as told in our community. So thats what I gave the OP.
> 
> Now when ethnic hair is trying to style for a fro, yes curly, wavy heads have a harder time getting a fro than non good hair because they are 2 different textures. Non good hair naturally style in a fro with no effort.



I wasn't negating anything you said. The whole concept of "good hair" is subjective. I think my mother's opinion was reflective of "our community." Just because it doesn't match YOUR definition doesn't mean it isn't valid. There have been a variety of opinions expressed; none are exclusive.

Like I said, I've been told I had good hair with my hair in all manner of styles, both natural and relaxed. It had nothing to do with curl pattern/size. To me, it's manageability. My mom is over here laughing at me, asking me why am I arguing over "good hair." She told me my hair looks good and always has, nappy or not...lol so with that I'm gonna bounce. I see this thread going downhill.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 22, 2011)

Why are some people being so catty to O.P assuming she's starting this thread for compliments? Seriously? If she threw in a* "Cause I was at the store and some lady said I had good hair, I have no idea what she MEAAANS! "* story then ok...she wanted validation. However? It was a QUESTION.

If she had straight up 4b hair, would it _STILL_ be an issue?


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Yes. 4a is good hair too. When you start getting to 4b then...... Goes downhill from there.



(side eye) Uhhh I'm not seeing that. 4a hair is to tight. And it doesn't reflect light well if at all. Plus it's much harder to style unless you are doing a fro type thing. If youare doing a fro, its easy to style.

This is 4a hair. No curls. No waves. Some discernable coils.







This is 4b hair. No curls. No waves. Not even any discernable coils. Balls.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 22, 2011)

*awaits the inevitable lock*


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 22, 2011)

chicha said:


> (side eye) Uhhh I'm not seeing that. 4a hair is to tight. And it doesn't reflect light well if at all. Plus it's much harder to style unless you are doing a fro type thing. If youare doing a fro, its easy to style.
> 
> This is 4a hair. No curls. No waves. Some discernable coils.
> 
> ...



The first one looks more like a 4b/4a mix to me. The only curl pattern I see is in the back/nape.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2011)

my definition:
my hair, your hair, his hair, and her hair.

and, I've always thought this before hair boards.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

Solitude said:


> I wasn't negating anything you said. The whole concept of "good hair" is subjective. I think my mother's opinion was reflective of "our community." Just because it doesn't match YOUR definition doesn't mean it isn't valid. There have been a variety of opinions expressed; none are exclusive.
> 
> Like I said, I've been told I had good hair with my hair in all manner of styles, both natural and relaxed. It had nothing to do with curl pattern/size. To me, it's manageability. My mom is over here laughing at me, asking me why am I arguing over "good hair." She told me my hair looks good and always has, nappy or not...lol so with that I'm gonna bounce. I see this thread going downhill.



That is what I said before. That it's a weird thread because if you say something reasonable it's like it's the wrong answer. When good hair is an opinion. Even the OP said, "well there are so many opinions." So yeah. YEAH!

I agree about the manageability as well.


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

Solitude said:


> *I wasn't negating anything you said. The whole concept of "good hair" is subjective.* I think my mother's opinion was reflective of "our community." Just because it doesn't match YOUR definition doesn't mean it isn't valid. There have been a variety of opinions expressed; none are exclusive.
> 
> Like I said, I've been told I had good hair with my hair in all manner of styles, both natural and relaxed. It had nothing to do with curl pattern/size. To me, it's manageability. My mom is over here laughing at me,* asking me why am I arguing over "good hair." *She told me my hair looks good and always has, nappy or not...lol so with that I'm gonna bounce. I see this thread going downhill.



LOL. Don't get upset chica. I dont see anyone arguing. Or being upset. 

I never said you were negating. I'm not saying you are wrong. Just stating, like you, what I've seen and been told. I have done hair in the past and lived in a hair stylist environment because its been a family business all around me for years. I'm just expressing what I know.

I think thats the point. The idea of good hair was never subjective. I think now that people on hair boards are trying to remove the phrase from the community, they are intentionally _*making *_it subjective. And that's fine hey do what ya wanna. Shrugs.

Again I think you took that post to mean something it didn't. I'm just doing what you were doing. Expressing what I know. No arguments here. 

To most I think it's hair curl/waves/coils/no coils more than anything. And that texture alone will define manageability more than anything. Clients who's texture was loosest, was always more manageable.


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> The first one looks more like a 4b/4a mix to me*. The only curl pattern I see is in the back/nape*.


Yeah I think she had that little bit left from the texturizing. Either way yeah its a 4-ish hair type. And I don't think many consider that good hair.


----------



## SND411 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284, this whole thread is ridiculous. At a time where more and more young black women seek to learn more about their natural hair, you create this pathetic thread. Do you know this is one of the most popular hair boards for black women worldwide? What is the point of rehashing terms like "good hair", allowing new members to view this thread showcasing pictures of what the world deems as "bad hair"? How is that good for their consciousness? Do we REALLY need to delve into this mentality AGAIN? Go to the library and read up history books about the history of "good hair." 

TO MANY PEOPLE OUTSIDE THE HAIR BOARDS, good hair = healthy hair. Of course, you want the ignorant answers.


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> I'm sorry..*. Why can't the OP ask her question without all the popcorn pics? Also, she's asking what's perceived as good hair, *not your personal definition. I could understand all these gifs the thread went south but it's already popping up in the first page? Dang... erplexed



Steps 1: I know. She asked a question. Answer it if you want to or like it. Don't answer if you don't want to or don't like it. Or if you don't like what she asked. Don't answer. Simple as 1, 2, 3.

No one has to like what someone else asks here. As long as she's being kind to others and respectful what's the issue about? Now take that answer and return to step one.

Bullying or pressure towards bullying to not ask and post is wrong.


----------



## SND411 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284

You wrote in regards to a user mentioning comments from a racist board:

*
It's not like I'm an idiot that doesn't know that there's racist crap out there, but I think repeating all this negative sh*t about black people/women just adds to the problem IMO. I mean, some people could have been having a bloody great day, and then sh*t like that, which they did not seek out, gets thrown in their face and pisses them off, ykwim?*

Aren't you doing the same thing?


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ This is why people can't ask questions. It's not her asking the questions. It's some posters who start mess in the threads.

There is a sticky I believe in the "Off Topic" area that says "Enough ALREADY". Posts in there says respect others and if you dont agree with it, keep it moving. 

If you don't agree with what she posted, if you don't like it, keep it moving.

Otherwise you are the person starting the confusion and crap.

D*m leave the chic alone.


----------



## SND411 (Jul 22, 2011)

chicha said:


> ^^ This is why people can't ask questions. It's not her asking the questions. It's some posters who start mess in the threads.
> 
> There is a sticky I believe in the "Off Topic" area that says "Enough ALREADY". Posts in there says respect others and if you dont agree with it, keep it moving.
> 
> ...



Cry me a river. How many times do you have to defend the OP? This is like your 10th post on here saying the same thing. Is she your cousin or something? Dang, I'm sure the OP can handle herself.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Sheena284
> 
> You wrote in regards to a user mentioning comments from a racist board:
> 
> ...



Fo' real? Out pops the LHCFBI.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 22, 2011)

And it just got interesting ...


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 22, 2011)

chicha said:


> Yeah I think she had that little bit left from the texturizing. Either way yeah its a 4-ish hair type. And I don't think many consider that good hair.



I have 4 type hair and I've heard the "good hair" thing many times.  Like other's said, its subjective.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411

I really can't be arsed with this whole thread anymore, to be honest. Like I said, Ok, fair enough you think I'm doing whatever in this thread. It's obvious that whatever I type will not make a difference so I'm tired lol. I got a few responses which answered what I was asking so I'm done with it.

No idea what my post from that other thread has to do with asking 'what people might have thought of, before they came on the hair boards, when they thought of 'good hair' but if you say it does, I apologise.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 22, 2011)

Solitude said:


> The whole concept of "good hair" is subjective.



Yep....  



BEAUTYU2U said:


> And it just got interesting ...




250 posts & less than 24 hours later... I mah infamous popcorn gif was right  



Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

I suspect that things are going to get real ugly from here on out in this thread...


----------



## Almaz (Jul 22, 2011)

Alrighttttyyyy THEN LCHFBI on the case man Where is Osama? Is he REALLY dead? You tell me 






SND411 said:


> @Sheena284
> 
> You wrote in regards to a user mentioning comments from a racist board:
> 
> ...


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

And lol the people accusing ME of starting drama are the same ones making comments about things getting 'interesting'. Ok, I guess that's what you were waiting for. Hope you have fun.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> And lol the people accusing ME of starting drama are the same ones making comments about things getting 'interesting'. Ok, I guess that's what you were waiting for. Hope you have fun.



I hope that wasn't directed at me.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 22, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I have 4 type hair and I've heard the "good hair" thing many times. Like other's said, its subjective.


 
Nevermind...i see it now..


----------



## SND411 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> @SND411
> 
> I really can't be arsed with this whole thread anymore, to be honest. Like I said, Ok, fair enough you think I'm doing whatever in this thread. It's obvious that whatever I type will not make a difference so I'm tired lol. I got a few responses which answered what I was asking so I'm done with it.
> 
> No idea what my post from that other thread has to do with asking 'what people might have thought of, before they came on the hair boards, when they thought of 'good hair' but if you say it does, I apologise.


Then bye, oh "good haired one"


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 22, 2011)

....

Lawd.


----------



## SND411 (Jul 22, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> Is this a joke? I mean, is that you in your siggy?



She posted twice saying nearly the same thing. She was probably looking for another user to counter with "really? looking at your hair, I would say that's good hair."


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jul 22, 2011)

.............


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411 said:


> She posted twice saying nearly the same thing. She was probably looking for another user to counter with "really? looking at your hair, I would say that's good hair."


 
Oh she was serious? I thought I just misread. I mean, we got pictures. I dont see why we acting like this?


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> And lol the people accusing ME of starting drama are the same ones making comments about things getting 'interesting'. Ok, I guess that's what you were waiting for. Hope you have fun.



I didn't accuse you of starting drama... But starting drama & being smart enough to see it coming are two different things. 

In all fairness, it did get interesting  Why get mad at others for simply mentioning reality. You should be mad at the one who actually called you out.

All that said... I really don't think you intended to start anything & make ppl mad... and I don't see you as a villain. This is just a controversial subject because the answers are subjective. Live & learn. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

I would imagine that anyone on LHCF would have a history of being told they had good hair... whether it is manageability, length, or just having it looking CUTE all the time. 

We are hair enthusiasts for a reason. There could be exceptions, but I daresay the vast majority of us have "good hair."


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

And so it begins...







It's Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday!


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

SmileyNY I'm not mad, just bored of it. Of course I knew what could potentially happen in a thread like this, (like I said, I searched before I posted to see if there was another thread like this already,) but why should I be afraid to post a thread just because of that? And I'm not seeing how I got called out or how it got interesting. Just because she dug up an old post of mine? Ok. :-/


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> I would imagine that anyone on LHCF would have a history of being told they had good hair... whether it is manageability, length, or just having it looking CUTE all the time.
> 
> *We are hair enthusiasts for a reason. There could be exceptions, but I daresay the vast majority of us have "good hair."*







You're such a peacemaker. You go girl!


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

The OP reminds me of my brother. Yeah he was up to something, but there's no evidence, just that people who KNOW stuff like that, just KNOW he's up to something. 

But he's all cool, you know? Like... "What? I was just curious!"

All right... maybe I recognize it because I'm like that as well.  An Aggie friend called me an "Egger" once...as in Egging things on. Who me? I didn't do nuffin!

Written without viciousness or animosity. I'm just glad Sheena made this thread as I am trying to submit my conference proposal to a JACKED UP server for the 6th time!


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284

   Im sorry babygirl I know how it is to ask a question and just want honest opinions, thoughts, or answers. You have to watch what you post here. Walk on eggshells at all times here trust me. There is a lot of sensitivity on this board you REALLY REALLY have to be careful. You gotta understand that for some of the ladies on the board hair and the issues of hair are their life. This is not just some side hobby for them like it is for some of us.....this is their LIFE. I didn't grow up with that "good hair vs bad hair" mentality myself but as some of the ladies in here have honestly said, good hair does seem to be the 3s or the mixed peoples heads. Just be careful here, I had to learn that myself in the beginning!


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411 Lol. What's your problem? erplexed I'm not getting this.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> You're such a peacemaker. You go girl!



Naw.... I was just telling it like I see it.


----------



## SND411 (Jul 22, 2011)

If you're going to keep crying how people have reacted to this unnecessary thread, you might as well ask it to be closed.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 22, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> @Sheena284
> 
> Im sorry babygirl I know how it is to ask a question and just want honest opinions, thoughts, or answers. You have to watch what you post here. *Walk on eggshells at all times here trust me. *There is a lot of sensitivity on this board you REALLY REALLY have to be careful. You gotta understand that for some of the ladies on the board hair and the issues of hair are their life. *This is not just some side hobby for them like it is for some of us.....this is their LIFE.* I didn't grow up with that "good hair vs bad hair" mentality myself but as some of the ladies in here have honestly said, good hair does seem to be the 3s or the mixed peoples heads. Just be careful here, I had to learn that myself in the beginning!



Well, dayum ... I didn't think it was _that_ serious around here.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411 Who's crying? And no, I won't ask for it to be closed coz I don't see any problem with it. If you have a problem with it then you ask for it to be closed.


----------



## SND411 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> @SND411 Lol. What's your problem? erplexed I'm not getting this.



I think it's weird how you understood what "coolie" hair meant but not "good hair." I also find it interesting that it's usually people with a certain texture of hair that bring up these sort of topics regularly. You know thread titles like "I was told yesterday I had good hair. How insulting!What does this mean?! Do I?" Kind of like how people who are light-skin/mix race create threads about skintone. 

Long Hair Care Forum is one of the few places where the community at least tries to celebrate all hair. What was your purpose of asking about "good" hair only to have people post pictures of hair types that the world deems as "bad" hair WHILE many users on this board have the same hair? DO we need to be reminded?


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

One of those gif dance offs would really make this thread awesome.


----------



## SND411 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> @SND411 Who's crying? And no, I won't ask for it to be closed coz I don't see any problem with it. If you have a problem with it then you ask for it to be closed.



You just said you were done with the thread, now you don't see a problem with it?


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 22, 2011)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Well, dayum ... I didn't think it was _that_ serious around here.




What! Girl.....you must not have been around during Kimmaytube boards,'Why are you natural but you flat iron', 'If you're a 3b what would you do if you were 4b' those weren't the exact titles but the directions the threads took. I mean.....it can get like the wild west up in here!


----------



## SND411 (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL @ people saying they didn't know topics regarding "hair" was a serious deal for many BW. If not, why are you paying $6.50 a year for hair tips? Where did the whole "good hair mentality" come from? Why do so many refuse to go natural because they don't have a certain "grade" of hair?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 22, 2011)

@OhsnapCnapp! I did miss the Kimmay-gate ... I think I was following another gate at the time. 

Did someone say "dance" ?


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411

Um, I said we don't use the term 'good hair' over here but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that 'coolie hair' is a similar term... I don't know where in this thread I put I don't have a clue whatsoever what good hair is deemed to be.

And what, should I remove my siggy whenever I post something now? Would that make you feel better? And did I ask people to post pics? Just a simple description would have been fine but people chose to post pictures. And if they want to why can't they?

If you are offended then, well, sorry. Jeez.


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I have 4 type hair and I've heard the "good hair" thing many times.  Like other's said, its subjective.



It can be. But yours doesn't look 4 a to me. Its pretty though.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> And I'm not seeing how I got called out or how it got interesting. Just because she dug up an old post of mine? Ok. :-/



That's not why it got interesting. To me, things got interesting when people started arguing back and forth with you and kept persistently accusing. You have to remember in this section of the hair board, everything has been done ad infinitum — questions, BC threads, tips, challenges, setbacks, reveals, and even the drama. So you really can't blame us when we want to point out that things got interesting when some members are clearly starting to get catty and causing their own drama and seeking it on purpose with their posts.


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 22, 2011)

@SND411

Why are you being so defensive about this thread. Yes, there are plenty of unnecessary or frivolous topics that come up on this forum repeatedly- I know I've had my share and so have you and now it's Sheena's turn. So what she she has 3c/4a hair, so what you have 4b hair.  It's was a simple question and shouldn't impact your self-esteem so deeply. If you don't want to take apart in the discussion because you feel the topic ruins your day than move on to the next one. If you feel as though your hair type is being put down here, there's always napturality.com. Hell, even I started out there. Peace and blessings 



SND411 said:


> I think it's weird how you understood what "coolie" hair meant but not "good hair." I also find it interesting that it's usually people with a certain texture of hair that bring up these sort of topics regularly. You know thread titles like "I was told yesterday I had good hair. How insulting!What does this mean?! Do I?" Kind of like how people who are light-skin/mix race create threads about skintone.
> 
> Long Hair Care Forum is one of the few places where the community at least tries to celebrate all hair. What was your purpose of asking about "good" hair only to have people post pictures of hair types that the world deems as "bad" hair WHILE many users on this board have the same hair? DO we need to be reminded?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## SND411 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> @SND411
> 
> Um, I said we don't use the term 'good hair' over here but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that 'coolie hair' is a similar term... I don't know where in this thread I put I don't have a clue whatsoever what good hair is deemed to be.
> 
> ...


ANd it does not take a rocket science to understand the connotations of "good hair." I mean, obviously you heard it from somewhere. 

Search youtube next time.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

Beauty Rules! I'll join you if I can get this proposal submitted.

But some up there did have a point. There was a girl... a GREAT girl.. who's first post was "My hair is so long, people think I'm mixed. It sucks" 

She got jumped on HARD... but she's a good gal. Who was that again? She had waist length hair with color and she cut it shorter recently? November before last???


----------



## SND411 (Jul 22, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> @SND411
> 
> Why are you being so defensive about this thread. Yes, there are plenty of unnecessary or frivolous topics that come up on this forum repeatedly- I know I've had my share and so have you and now it's Sheena's turn. So what she she has 3c/4a hair, so what you have 4b hair.  It's was a simple question and shouldn't impact your self-esteem so deeply. If you don't want to take apart in the discussion because you feel the topic ruins your day than move on to the next one. Peace and blessings



Funny how you are assuming because I have 4b hair that I must have self-esteem issues in regards to this thread.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> Beauty Rules! I'll join you if I can get this proposal submitted.
> 
> But some up there did have a point. There was a girl... a GREAT girl.. who's first post was "My hair is so long, people think I'm mixed. It sucks"
> 
> She got jumped on HARD... but she's a good gal. Who was that again? She had waist length hair with color and she cut it shorter recently? November before last???



Was that AdoraAdora?


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> Beauty Rules! I'll join you if I can get this proposal submitted.
> 
> But some up there did have a point. There was a girl... a GREAT girl.. who's first post was "My hair is so long, people think I'm mixed. It sucks"
> 
> She got jumped on HARD... but she's a good gal. Who was that again? She had waist length hair with color and she cut it shorter recently? November before last???




she made SEVERAL threads talking about people thinking she was mixed thats why people went for her like dogs to a bone


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Cry me a river. How many times do you have to defend the OP? This is like your 10th post on here saying the same thing. Is she your cousin or something? Dang, I'm sure the OP can handle herself.



The sad part is, some or a poster has actually put me in the position to do so.

*It's also your 10th time jumping down her throat. Why do this? Why start stuff in the thread?*

Once again you like it and post. You don't like it then respect the OP, the thread and the board enough to not start an argument. I don't always agree with posts but I do feel its that person's RIGHT to feel that way, as long as they are not starting mess.


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Funny how you are assuming because I have 4b hair that I must have self-esteem issues in regards to this thread.



If I recall correctly you've previously stated that you did, nor did I ever state that you had self-esteem issues, I was just referring to what you posted up thread .  If I'm confusing you with another poster, my apologies  @SND411r 

--> Here's where you state your hair is 4b http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=524139


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> Beauty Rules! I'll join you if I can get this proposal submitted.
> 
> But some up there did have a point. There was a girl... a GREAT girl.. who's first post was "My hair is so long, people think I'm mixed. It sucks"
> 
> She got jumped on HARD... but she's a good gal. Who was that again? She had waist length hair with color and she cut it shorter recently? November before last???



OMGGGG I remember herrrr! She was texlaxed right? Advocated for the juice a lot?


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

Embyra said:


> she made SEVERAL threads talking about people thinking she was mixed thats why people went for her like dogs to a bone



It was AWESOME!


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> OMGGGG I remember herrrr! She was texlaxed right? Advocated for the juice a lot?



Yes. Yes. Good times!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought the end of Adora Squared was that post where she "cut all of her hair" but never posted the pictures.


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411 said:


> I think it's weird how you understood what "coolie" hair meant but not "good hair." I also find it interesting that it's usually people with a certain texture of hair that bring up these sort of topics regularly. You know thread titles like "I was told yesterday I had good hair. How insulting!What does this mean?! Do I?" Kind of like how people who are light-skin/mix race create threads about skintone.
> 
> Long Hair Care Forum is one of the few places where the community at least tries to celebrate all hair. What was your purpose of asking about "good" hair only to have people post pictures of hair types that the world deems as "bad" hair WHILE many users on this board have the same hair? DO we need to be reminded?



The girl asked a question and someone has gone into the philosphy books of old, went down her posting history, and took time out of personal busy schedules to look up all who posts on similar subjects to philosophized whether they have a similar hair texture.

*And SHE has the problem? She didn't even both myself or you. She's just like me and others who are TRYING TO POST IN PEACE. *

But someone is threatening that. The only one who's repeatedly trying to BULLY the girl. Is that militant, REVOLUTION that important?

She didin't say good hair was the best and we black people should all want it. Or bad hair was sad and woe to those who have it. SOMEONE ELSE is MAKING this thread out to be something that it is not.

I think she's just trying to post in PEACE.


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> It was AWESOME!




looool i cant lie i thought it was hilarious 
If it was just one thread then it would have been unfair but if you insist on posting multiple threads pertaining to woe is me and my ''mixed'' hair/facial feature sorrows then um yeah

sheena doesn't post firestarter threads so the way some people are acting seems kinda extra to ME


----------



## SND411 (Jul 22, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> If I recall correctly you've previously stated that you did, as well as issues with dating and a whole bunch of other things.  *If I'm confusing you with another poster,* my apologies  @SND411



You sure are


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I thought the end of Adora Squared was that post where she "cut all of her hair" but never posted the pictures.



Aw... I didn't know about that.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411 Don't need to search youtube thanks. I know perfectly well what the connotations are. 

Did my thread say, what is the true definition of good hair? No. If it did the responses would have been, "healthy hair of all textures, types, shades, whatever is good hair'. 

But as I said in the very first post WE ALREADY KNOW THIS. People were writing what they used to think of as good hair BEFORE they got into hair care and hair boards and whatnot. Or what a lot of people still think of as 'good hair' off the boards. I even wrote on one post it would be what we would call the 'ignorant' definition. 

How is that enforcing the stereotypes? If anything, it's making fun of it. People commented on how sad it was that we even have terms like 'good hair and coolie hair and baby hair'. I'm pretty sure everyone knows that the pics and definitions posted are not the true definition. 

If a thread offends you or you don't like the premise why keep reading?


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

Woot! Oldy but classic! (classically creepy)


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> Yes. Yes. Good times!



She just poofed suddenly, I wonder why...?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> Aw... I didn't know about that.



I think it was the straw that broke the camel's back  She had done something similar when she first debuted here. Claimed WL but didn't post pics for DAYS then it was fuzzy, camera phone pics from a distance (lol)


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411 said:


> If you're going to keep crying how people have reacted to this unnecessary thread, you might as well ask it to be closed.



With all due respect, I see what someone is doing.

That person does not like the question posed, *so they want to get the thread closed down.*

Smh. (long sigh).

*Need I remind, there are RULES AGAINST THIS.*
_
31. Name calling, *personal attacks*, insulting or degrading comments of any kind, or disrespecting the opinions of others is *NOT* allowed. It is expected that members will not always agree on everything, but we expect our members to disagree *RESPECTFULLY* with each other.


33. Respect for every member's posts is not asked, but is a *REQUIREMENT* to remain a member of this forum.

_All the fecesious comments against the OP is just not called for.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

Embyra said:


> looool i cant lie i thought it was hilarious
> If it was just one thread then it would have been unfair but if you insist on posting multiple threads pertaining to woe is me and my ''mixed'' hair/facial feature sorrows then um yeah
> 
> sheena doesn't post firestarter threads so the way some people are acting seems kinda extra to ME



Whatever Sheena's intentions, she is handling herself fine. I think some of her defenders are unnecessary. That's just me. I am an old teacher. I have seen a thousand altercations start like this with the original spark sitting around looking innocent and everyone else bloodied and battered. I've done it myself.  Can't kid a kidder.


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I thought the end of Adora Squared was that post where she "cut all of her hair" but never posted the pictures.





BEAUTYU2U said:


> I think it was the straw that broke the camel's back  She had done something similar when she first debuted here. Claimed WL but didn't post pics for DAYS then it was fuzzy, camera phone pics from a distance (lol)



she cut her hair when she texturised right? those pics were in her fotki....unless she cut her hair againerplexed


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411 said:


> LOL @ people saying they didn't know topics regarding "hair" was a serious deal for many BW. If not, why are you paying $6.50 a year for hair tips? Where did the whole "good hair mentality" come from? *Why do so many refuse to go natural because they don't have a certain "grade" of hair?*



To answer your question..

Because that is their right. 

And no one else has the right to question them or make them feel less than because they haven't. 

People who do offend posters and create a bullying atmosphere on a board. 

*And to my knowledge ALL hairs are celebrated, even the relaxed ones.*


----------



## DejaVu2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Not everyone has the same definition for ''good'' hurrrr. For example in my family if you're type 3, and APL... you have 'normal' hair. In fact, I would be teased endlessly when my family would see my hair in it's ''puffy/Afro'' stage. 

It's only when I came on hairboards did I find out type 3 hair is worshipped  To the point people will spend so much money on a gel that will promise to give them curls.

 Gurllll if your hair doesnt form curls when it's wet... 

just let it go.










ETA: To answer the OP, good huuurrr to my family is only wavy or straight hair.


----------



## Okay (Jul 22, 2011)

Well my answer has pretty much been posted already. 

Silky, soft hair that "bounces" and moves.. Shines withouth doing stuff to it, grows even with horrid diets and regular heat. Hair that you can cut into "styles" and bangs that lays flat.. etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411 said:


> ANd it does not take a rocket science to understand the connotations of "good hair." I mean, obviously you heard it from somewhere.
> 
> Search youtube next time.



Gotta agree with ya SND411. We all know what constitutes good and bad hair definitions I don't give a flying kite where in the world we live and we are trying to get beyond that and see our hair as good enough without the labels, and then here we go with folk slappin the labels back on: 3 and 4a = good, 4b+ = bad. I don't care what back door you creep thru to broach the subject. It's still the same crap. 
And most of the folk defending this post are 3's so they probably don't get it! 
yeah I said it. 
ignorance be gets ignorance.


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> Whatever Sheena's intentions, she is handling herself fine. I think some of her defenders are unnecessary. That's just me. I am an old teacher. I have seen a thousand altercations start like this with the original spark sitting around looking innocent and everyone else bloodied and battered. I've done it myself.  Can't kid a kidder.



Im posting my opinion like everyone else i dont think of it as defending sheena as if she is some lil girl 
Its clear she can handle herself my opinion is my opinion thats all


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 22, 2011)

Junebug D said:


> 3c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This post right here proves to me that the term means absolutely nothing. There is a lot of variation in these pictures.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 22, 2011)

Embyra said:


> she cut her hair when she texturised right? those pics were in her fotki....unless she cut her hair againerplexed



Yeah, but she didn't put them up "in time" so it got kinda wild. Her post made it seem like a significant amount of length but it wasn't ...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wowwwww....


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

*Sadly, I think someone has ran the poster away.  *

*I thought that was prohibited on this board..?

* Whether I agree or disagree with her she has the right to ask that question and most importantly because, she wasn't bothering or mistreating anyone.



SND411 said:


> If you're going to keep crying how people have  reacted to this unnecessary thread, *you might as well ask it to be  closed*.





SND411 said:


> *You just said you were done with the thread*, now you don't see a problem with it?






SND411 said:


> Funny how you are assuming because *I have 4b hair that I must have self-esteem issues in regards to this thread.*





SND411 said:


> *Then bye, oh "good haired one" *






SND411 said:


> *I think it's weird how you understood what "coolie" hair meant but not "good hair."* I also find it interesting that it's usually *people with a certain texture of hair that bring up these sort of topics..*.






SND411 said:


> @Sheena284, *this whole thread is ridiculous. ..*
> *
> TO MANY PEOPLE OUTSIDE THE HAIR BOARDS, good hair = healthy hair. Of course, you want the ignorant answers*.





SND411 said:


> @Sheena284
> 
> You wrote in regards to a user mentioning comments from a racist board:
> ?





SND411 said:


> *She posted twice saying nearly the same thing. She was probably looking for another user to counter with *"really? looking at your hair, I would say that's good hair."





SND411 said:


> Cry me a river. How many times do you have to defend the OP? This is like your 10th post on here saying the same thing. Is she your cousin or something? Dang, I'm sure the OP can handle herself.


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Yeah, but she didn't put them up "in time" so it got kinda wild. Her post made it seem like a significant amount of length but it wasn't ...



ahhhhhhhh i see got ya [email protected]''IN TIME  this board is so HUNGRY


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

DejaVu2 said:


> Gurllll if your hair doesnt form curls when it's wet...
> 
> just let it go.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

Embyra said:


> Im posting my opinion like everyone else i dont think of it as defending sheena as if she is some lil girl
> Its clear she can handle herself my opinion is my opinion thats all



I don't even remember thinking of you as one of her defenders. So it must have definitely just come across as just your opinion.  

Some of the others though... make me picture some big girl or two (I'm a big girl, so no hate) busting in front of "poor little Sheena" taking on her "attacker" on a playground. 


That's just my opinion though. Like you said.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 22, 2011)

chicha said:


> Sadly, I think someone has ran the poster away.
> 
> *I thought that was prohibited on this board..?
> 
> * Whether I agree or disagree with her she has the right to ask that question and most importantly, she wasn't bothering anyone.



chicha It's 2.45am here in London.  OP probably gone to bed.








(


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

DejaVu2 said:


> Gurllll if your hair doesnt form curls when it's wet...
> 
> just let it go.



I think that settles it.

/end thread.


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> I don't even remember thinking of as one of her defenders. So it must have definitely just come across as just your opinion.
> 
> Some of the others though... make me picture some big girl or two (I'm a big girl, so no hate)* busting in front of "poor little Sheena" taking on her "attacker" on a playground.
> *
> ...



fair enough when you said defenders i did have a mental image of the same thing


----------



## Okay (Jul 22, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> This post right here proves to me that the term means absolutely nothing. There is a lot of variation in these pictures.


 
Are you serious? None of the people in those pics have type 4 hair. Dont act brand new. 

Havent YOU ever heard the term about YOUR hair? I would think ALOT of black people would say you have that good good hurr


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Bublin said:


> @chicha It's 2.45am here in London.  OP probably gone to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol nope. Still awake. Me and @Embrya don't sleep.


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

Bublin said:


> chicha It's 2.45am here in London.  OP probably gone to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nah she up alright she is a night owl like myself we were both up at 6am last night


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea. Theres someone on here who said they believe they are 4a and people say they have a certain hair texture.

I don't necessarily agree with them. 

BUT I respect their (differing) opinion and importantly, the person wasn't dogging or bullying or mistreating anyone, so why would I not just agree to disagree and let it go? 




DejaVu2 said:


> Not everyone has the same definition for ''good'' hurrrr. For example in my family if you're type 3, and APL... you have 'normal' hair. In fact, I would be teased endlessly when my family would see my hair in it's ''puffy/Afro'' stage.
> 
> It's only when I came on hairboards did I find out type 3 hair is worshipped  To the point people will spend so much money on a gel that will promise to give them curls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Lol nope. Still awake. Me and @Embrya don't sleep.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ damn! do ya'll have jobs?  You guys sleep all day?


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Was that AdoraAdora?


I remember her. I remember her siggy pics too. She did not look mixed. I broke many a nail scratching my head at those posts.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 22, 2011)

lol - we're all night owls.
OP - don't lose sleep over this thread girl....


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> ^^ damn! do ya'll have jobs?  You guys sleep all day?




I do agency so when i have time off thats just wtf i do BREAK


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> I remember her. I remember her siggy pics too. She did not look mixed. I broke many a nail scratching my head at those posts.



She made claims of men running her down too...


----------



## Bublin (Jul 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> ^^ damn! do ya'll have jobs?  You guys sleep all day?



Bloody cheek - lol.
Just so happens i can't sleep tonight and it's Saturday so no work!


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

@pookaloo83 Lol! I have work but thankfully I start in the afternoon so I don't have to wake up too early. Lord knows what I'm gonna do when I go back to uni in September though. :-/

@Bublin WooHoo! Another one. *highfive* And nah, no losing sleep over here for me lol.


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> She made claims of men running her down too...



stop it!


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> She made claims of men running her down too...


And once again, more nails got sacrificed. Imma go sit in the corner now. I'm putting myself in time out.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 22, 2011)

WOOT, some of y'all are too funny!  And I thought my Friday night was going to be dull.  I love GIFS!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Embyra said:


> ahhhhhhhh i see got ya [email protected]''IN TIME  this board is so HUNGRY



It was like:

Adora starts her thread 

LHCF waiting for pics :mob::mob:

Then the crowd grew restless...

LHCF :gotroasted:


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, the "Adoragate"s We knew there was going to be some fun for all when she was around. She turned out to be a sweetie though, I wonder if she'll return for a reunion....


----------



## chicha (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It was like:
> 
> Adora starts her thread
> 
> ...



The last one thats IT!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay said:


> Are you serious? None of the people in those pics have type 4 hair. Dont act brand new.
> 
> Havent YOU ever heard the term about YOUR hair? I would think ALOT of black people would say you have that good good hurr



Not necessarily type 4 but they are not all the same either. Ananda and Chili's hair doesn't resemble the girl who played Freddie (sorry can't remember her name).

I'm not saying I agree with the list or not.  I have heard the term good hair but I've also heard comments about how my "type of hair" can't hold a curl when straightened, can't be braided/twisted without unraveling, is thin, boring, and has few styling options. I know plenty of 4s that have been told that they have "good hair"  because it's thick, holds a style, and is long or really healthy looking.  

My point was (and it's been repeated numerous times here) that the term is all in the eye of the beholder and our experiences help define what we think the term means. This renders, in my opinion, the term worthless and meaningless.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

Embyra said:


> stop it!



 What?! I always give the side-eye when ANY woman, attractive to my eye or not that makes exorbitant claims about men running after them and how they leave these men weak in the knees. If it's so true, you wouldn't need to go on and on in every thread, unless you yourself is shocked by some of the attention and need validation. Either way, something is wrong!  

Disclaimer for the sensitive readers: I'm not picking on the woman, I believe she's sweet from the little I observed. Just saying her threads and posts were... _interesting_. 



cocosweet said:


> And once again, more nails got sacrificed. Imma go sit in the corner now. I'm putting myself in time out.



Me too, girl. I'm on time out.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 22, 2011)

MrsHdrLe said:


> Yeah, the "Adoragate"s We knew there was going to be some fun for all when she was around. She turned out to be a sweetie though, I wonder if she'll return for a reunion....




Yep. She ended up with a pretty nice following around here. And I don't think they were real life/ready made friends. 

Rags to riches story.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 22, 2011)

On topic, I was never told I had good hair until I was an adult, and what the people who said it meant was that I had thick or dense hair. What was funny to me is I knew as a child some people had different kinds of hair, but I couldn't really identify what it was about their hair that was different. I didn't know about silkiness, looser curl pattern or even bouncy swingy presses. I knew this girl named Laura was my complexion and had curly/kinky (type 4 that didn't lay down) roots sometimes, but straight and bouncy hair most of the time, and I didn't know how she acheived it. So imagine my surprise when I went to the hair dresser at about age 8 and asked for a Dorothy Hamill type bowl-cut like my white friend Shannon had, and she washed it and dried it (I don't think she pressed it), and cut it and I had an afro! I was like "wth!" LOL
So, I think when I was little good hair was bouncy hair that had shine or sheen.


----------



## Stormy (Jul 22, 2011)

Whew! Some of yall are soooo funny! 

Back to the topic. sheena284, I actually thought this was a good post because deep down I hate it when people I know use the term because to "them" it means any hair that ain't nappy, has a silky texture and curls regardless of whether they're large or small curls. Period. Never mind those who still have problems with their hair although they do have the silky texture and curls, even if it's tightly packed, get SSKs, get frizzy as soon as they step outside in the heat, or whatever else to a lot of people it's still good hair! LOL! In this day and age it's funny to me. I've been kind of curious too as to whether or not people outside the hair boards are more educated. I see they're not because we're all still hearing the same descriptions.

BTW... I'm surprised nobody ever said YOU have good hair because honestly yours is what most people mean when they say that. It's pretty by the way. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks! And honestly, I think people just assume my hair is texturized or something so I don't get those type of comments. My own cousin even thought my hair was texturized until a few months ago.


----------



## lovenharmony (Jul 22, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Dont believe you OP. This was bait thread.



Exactly 

To the OP...since you stated you already know what 'good' hair is, and you've been a member of this board since 2007, you had to have known how people would respond when you even mention the phrase good hair  The title of the thread is posing a question to members...as if you didn't know. A simple rephrasing of the question could've geared the discussion towards the direction you wanted it to go. If you had titled it "Before LHCF, what did you think "good hair' was?" You'd have a lot less side-eyeing, gif posting, popcorn eating, seat taking, tounge lashing, and ignant posting. 

Most women in general are sensitive when it comes to their physical features. Just think about it...what would happen if a thread was made about "What is the best hue of  skin color to have?" What body type is the most beautiful?" "Which celebrity do you think has the most beautiful /worst nose? "What's the perfect breast size to have?" "Fat people who would look great skinny" "Why do black men love white women?" All of the above are highly sensitive topics and can be hurtful to those who don't posses the features  that the majority champions as being beautiful (or good).

Not saying you can't post threads like this...you paid the $6.50 to participate in the forums just like all who responded did. But you have to understand that yes, members will get all up in arms and act a fool in these types of threads, and yes people will suspect that you started it simply to create drama. As the saying goes, if you can't take the heat....

I don't have to read your 130th post on this thread to understand what your intentions were...I knew it from your first post. Apparently, you feel that it's serious enough to warrant commenting on any post that deviates from your primary discussion. You could simply ignore their posts and k.i.m.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> Exactly
> 
> To the OP...since you stated you already know what 'good' hair is, and you've been a member of this board since 2007, you had to have known how people would respond when you even mention the phrase good hair  The title of the thread is posing a question to members...as if you didn't know. *A simple rephrasing of the question could've geared the discussion towards the direction you wanted it to go. If you had titled it "Before LHCF, what did you think "good hair' was?" You'd have a lot less side-eyeing, gif posting, popcorn eating, seat taking, tounge lashing, and ignant posting. *



Completely agree with your post, especially the bolded. If I could have changed the title of the thread I would have.


----------



## Stormy (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Thanks! And honestly, I think people just assume my hair is texturized or something so I don't get those type of comments. My own cousin even thought my hair was texturized until a few months ago.



You're welcome. But oooh! That's another thread all together! So... your hair can't be natural, it must be texturized to look like that! People are so unreal.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 22, 2011)

Good hair is hair that is intended for the "Mixed Chicks" line (or at least when you don't feel "funny" about being seen buying it, like you would if you were renting a "naughty flick" lol)
WHY don't I ever catch my typos!  lol "naughty fick"  wtheck! =/


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> What?! I always give the side-eye when ANY woman, attractive to my eye or not that makes exorbitant claims about men running after them and how they leave these men weak in the knees. If it's so true, you wouldn't need to go on and on in every thread, unless you yourself is shocked by some of the attention and need validation. Either way, something is wrong!
> 
> Disclaimer for the sensitive readers: I'm not picking on the woman, I believe she's sweet from the little I observed. Just saying her threads and posts were... _interesting_.
> 
> ...



 I 100% AGREE  that's why the off topic/relationship threads are hilarious there's always someone talking about their stunning eye catching beauty only for someone to call them out over their siggy picture showing what they look like


----------



## Aireen (Jul 22, 2011)

MrsHdrLe said:


> Good hair is hair that is intended for the "Mixed Chicks" line (or at least when you don't feel "funny" about being seen buying it, like you would if you were renting a "naughty fick" lol)



The same people feeling funny about buying the 'Mixed Chicks' line, should feel funny claiming that they're 1/64th Cherokee.


----------



## Embyra (Jul 22, 2011)

um why has no one mentioned rudy huxtable! she was EVERY black girl i knew definition of good hair


----------



## niqu92 (Jul 22, 2011)

i read through the entire thread.....and im really not buying this OP you know darn well what you were doing and by now you shouldve known everything you needed to know about the term "good hair" after being on this board since 2007,crank that soulja boy came out in 2007 so uhm its been awhile. Ive been on this board for less than 1year but it was through this board that i found out what "coolie hair" meant

sigh.
this is kinda how i feel about the "OMG this lady at the store said i had to be mixed because my hair is so pretty!im sooo offended!" threads.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 22, 2011)

@niqu92 Yeah. You're not the only one who feels that way... Like I said to the others, Ok. Your opinion.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

Stormy said:


> You're welcome. But oooh! That's another thread all together! So... your hair can't be natural, it must be texturized to look like that! People are so unreal.



I dont think this deserves another thread.

Most of us know and have grown up around folks that were lighter complected to have hair like the OP's. 

It wasnt until the natural hair change of just a few years ago that we saw all this. Most of us had the kinks and coils combed out so no one saw them.

When I went natural I had folks coming out of the woodwork asking me and my hair looked nothing like the OP's. My own brother asked me how I got them. I didnt think he was unreal or anyone else for that matter, I just chalked it up as they had never seen it. I kept it moving.


----------



## adamson (Jul 23, 2011)

chicha said:


> All the *fecesious* comments against the OP is just not called for.



?

On another note, why wasn't this thread titled, "Before hair forums, what was your idea of 'good hair'?" if useful answers were actually being looked for? 

edit: I didn't see the one a few posts up that said the same thing -____-


----------



## bride91501 (Jul 23, 2011)

Embyra said:


> I 100% AGREE  that's why the off topic/relationship threads are hilarious there's always someone talking about their stunning eye catching beauty only for someone to call them out over their siggy picture showing what they look like


 

I know this is slightly OT, but ^^THIS exactly.  This is why I stay the _heck_ outa the OT/relationship boards...it's like another world over there.  _Craaaaazy_.


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Jul 23, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Almaz
> But what's 'suspect' about it? It's a hair board and I have a pic of my hair as my siggy. erplexed
> 
> And I have clearly said:
> ...


 *I think ppl are just reading the title of the thread, getting a bit rilled up and jumping straight in without reading either the whole thread or even parts of the thread like the first few pages ohwell: .... OP don't let 'em get to you  jst ignore negativity and K.I.M *



MrsHdrLe said:


> On topic, I was never told I had good hair until I was an adult, and what the people who said it meant was that I had thick or dense hair. What was funny to me is I knew as a child some people had different kinds of hair, but I couldn't really identify what it was about their hair that was different. I didn't know about silkiness, looser curl pattern or even bouncy swingy presses. I knew this girl named Laura was my complexion and had curly/kinky (type 4 that didn't lay down) roots sometimes, but straight and bouncy hair most of the time, and I didn't know how she acheived it. *So imagine my surprise when I went to the hair dresser at about age 8 and asked for a Dorothy Hamill type bowl-cut like my white friend Shannon had, and she washed it and dried it (I don't think she pressed it), and cut it and I had an afro! I was like "wth!" LOL*
> So, I think when I was little good hair was bouncy hair that had shine or sheen.


  *@ the bolded*



Sheena284 said:


> Thanks! And honestly, *I think people just assume my hair is texturized or something so I don't get those type of comments. My own cousin even thought my hair was texturized until a few months ago*


 Sheena284 *It's cos ur dark (darker than mixed/light skin folks anyways) and you seem (cos some folks will argue that most mixed folks have better grade of hair than that  ) to have mixed ppl hair .... Ur hair is nice, keep @ it *


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 23, 2011)

Rudy Huxtable did not have good hair. She had 4B except it was long and thick. 4A can be good hair if it is silky, can't be coarse.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 23, 2011)

Aireen said:


> The same people feeling funny about buying the 'Mixed Chicks' line, should feel funny claiming that they're 1/64th Cherokee.



Aireen
I told you I was 1/128 Cherokee in private.  Huph!  I ain't feeling funny 'bout it 'tat all.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 23, 2011)

MrsHdrLe said:


> On topic, I was never told I had good hair until I was an adult, and what the people who said it meant was that I had thick or dense hair. What was funny to me is I knew as a child some people had different kinds of hair, but I couldn't really identify what it was about their hair that was different. I didn't know about silkiness, looser curl pattern or even bouncy swingy presses. I knew this girl named Laura was my complexion and had curly/kinky (type 4 that didn't lay down) roots sometimes, but straight and bouncy hair most of the time, and I didn't know how she acheived it. *So imagine my surprise when I went to the hair dresser at about age 8 and asked for a Dorothy Hamill type bowl-cut like my white friend Shannon had, and she washed it and dried it (I don't think she pressed it), and cut it and I had an afro! I was like "wth!" *LOL
> So, I think when I was little good hair was bouncy hair that had shine or sheen.



ROFL.  I remember that hair cut lovingly...along with wanting the Stacy Lattisaw hair style of the moment:

I can't find a  picture of the inverted V (but suffice it to say that my hair was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaayy to soft to hold a precision style like that) or this one:







or Irene Cara:





Jennifer Beals:





I can't find the right pictures for Salt n Pepa and a few others who at the time basically had hair styles my poor soft hair couldn't hold with four bottles of hair spray (and opening my own personal hole in the universe).

All of this makes the point, good hair IS *subjective*, a point this thread makes very clear.  What we _thought was_ good hair depends on our local surroundings and family perceptions  passed down.  What one family found to be "good" differs from location to location.   As a sociological experiment of sorts, its interesting that what person thought was considered "good hair" isn't the same for someone else of a similar age grouping or background.

I really hope we can keep this thread light and fun.  I hope that we all have been able to expand and evolve our thinking on the subject from the old thinking to the realization that we ALL have good hair.  Some people take better care of it and others do not - that's all really.


----------



## MissDarcei (Jul 23, 2011)

Why is everyone tossing words into the OPs mouth? Smh


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 23, 2011)

Its some really silly females in here, boy I tell ya. Its threads like these that just make (other hair sites) stand out and shine.  It also makes the women who choose relaxers look good too.

@MissDarcei  your hair is lovely.


----------



## MissDarcei (Jul 23, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Its some really silly females in here, boy I tell ya. Its threads like these that just make hairlista.com stand out and shine.  It also makes the women who choose relaxers look good too.
> 
> @MissDarcei  your hair is lovely.



Thank you!


----------



## chicha (Jul 23, 2011)

Some people don't buy this or that. I don't think she asked the question if you bought it. She asked what she wanted to ask.

And I to, if i want to, will ask questions that I want to ask. It's not a bet of whether you believe the OP. Or not. 

You don't have to buy what she or I or anyone posts.


----------



## keenyme (Jul 23, 2011)

up until this whole natural hair movement started (or at least when i became aware of it), i thought good hair meant long, thick hair. chilli and the members of bone thugs n harmony certainly never came to mind... 

i was born and raised in the US, (in an area w/ a high west indian population they call this area kingston 23 lol... if it matters), and i NEVER thought good hair= loose curls. so i dont see why it's so hard to believe that someone is genuinely interested in what other ppl's opinions of good hair was... or what difference it makes if her hair just so happens to be what someone might call good hair...

also, i never heard anyone imply that coolie hair was better than any other type of hair, so i dont really think it's the same as good hair... for me anyway.


----------



## nzeee (Jul 23, 2011)

sad

the best part of this thread was the indepth analysis of chillie's baby hurrs. oh, and of course the GIFs. if this was bhm thread would have been locked down from go w/ free posts. 

uhm... and you know it's a sad day when i am referencing bhm. hahahaha. *sigh. 

just sad. i get the feeling i'm expecting too much from a hair board filled w/ random strangers...


----------

